# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kushtetuta dhe kombi Amerikan

## ILovePejaa

*K*ushtetuta e Shteteve te Bash-kuara paraqet ligjetthemelore te shtetit. Ajo vendos formen e qeverise kombetare dhe percakton te drejtat dhe lirite e popullit amerikan. Ne te renditen gjithashtu qellimet e qeverise dhe metodat e realizimit te tyre. Kushtetuta u hartua duke synuar krijimin e nje qeverie te fuqishme kombetare per shtetet amerikane. Me pare, udheheqesit e vendit e kishin ngritur qeverine kombetare ne baze te Neneve te Konfederates. For Nenet e Konfederates i njihnin pava-resine gdo shteti. Krahas ke'saj, ato nuk munden te realizonin bashkepunimin e shteteve perzgjidhjen e problemeve kombetare.
Pasi fituan pavaresine ne Luften Revolucionare (1775-1783), shtetet u balla-faquan me problemin e ngritjes se nje qeverie ne kohe paqeje. Shtetet duhet te vendosnin ligjin dhe rregullin, te mblidhnin taksat, te paguanin borxhet e me'dha shteterore dhe te organizonin mbi baza ligjore tregtine midis tyre. Ato duhet te merreshin gjithashtu edhe me fiset indiane dhe te hynin ne bisedime me qeveri te tjera. Udheheqesit kryesore si Xhorxh Uashingtoni dhe Alek-sander Hamiltoni, filluan te shqyrtonin krijimin e nje qeverie te fuqishme kombetare te dale nga nje kushtetute e re.
Hamiltoni dha ndihmesen e tij per thirrjen e nje kuvendi kombetar, qe u mbajt ne Filadelfia te Pensilvanise ne vitin 1787, per rishikimin e Neneve te Konfederates. For shumica e delegateve ne kuvend vendosi hartimin e nje programi te ri per qeverisjen e vendit, te Kushtetutes se Shteteve te Bash-kuara. Kushtetuta nuk krijoi thjesht nje bashkim shtetesh, por nje qeveri qe ushtroi pushtetin e saj drejtpersedrejti mbi te gjithe shtetasit. Kushtetuta percaktoi qarte gjithashtu kompetencat e qeverise kombetare. Krahas kesaj, ajo vendosi mbrojtjen e te drejtave te shteteve dhe te cdo individi.

*LIGJI THEMELOR I SHTETIT*

Kushtetuta perbehet nga hyrj'a, 7 nene dhe 27 amendamente. Ajo krijon nje sistem federativ duke i ndare kompetencat midis qeverise kombetare dhe qeverive shteterore. Ajo krijon gjithashtu nje qeveri te balancuar kombetare, duke e ndare pushtetin ne tri dege te pavarura: ekzekutive, legjislative dhe juridike. Dega ekzekutive zbaton ligjet, dega legjislative nxjerr ligjet, ndersa dega juridike i shpjegon ato. Dega ekzekutive e qeverise kombetare perfaqesohet zakonisht nga President!, dega legjislative nga Kongresi, ndersa dega juridike nga Gjykata e Larte.
Kompetencat federative te renditura ne Kushtetute perfshijne te drejten per te mbledhur taksat, per te shpallur lufte dhe per te kontrolluar tregtine. Krahas ketyre kompetencave te ngarkuara apo te shprehura (ato qe jane shprehur ne Kushtetute), qeveria kombetare ka edhe kompetenca te nenkuptuara (ato qe parakuptohen nga Kushtetuta). Kompetencat e nenkuptuara i japin mundesi qeverise t'u pergjigjet nevojave te ndryshme te vendit. Keshtu per shembull, nuk eshte ne kompetencen e ngarkuar te Kongresit qe te shtype kartemo-nedha. For nje kompetence e tide nenkupfohet ne kompetencat e ngarkuara per te huazuar dhe nxjerre ne qarkullim monedha.
Ka edhe disa kompetenca qe Kushtetuta nuk ia jep qeverise kombetare, por qe nuk ua ndalon as shteteve. Keto kompetenca te vepanta i perkasin popullit ose shteteve. Kompetencat e shteteve perfshijne te drejten per te nxjerre ligje mbi shkurorezimin, martesen dhe shkollat shteterore. Kompetencat qe i perkasin popullit perfshijne te drejten per te zoteruar pasuri dhe per t'u gjykuar nga nje juri. Ne disa raste, qeverite kombetare dhe shteterore kane kompetenca qe i ushtrojne njekohesisht bashke, d.m.th. mund te veprojne te dyja nivelet qeveritare. Ne rast mosmarreveshjesh qeveria kombetare ka pushtetin me te larte.
Gjykata e Larte ka pushtet te prere ne shpjegimin e Kushtetutes. Ajo mund te shfuqizoje 9faredolloj ligji, federativ, shteteror apo lokal, qe bie ne kundershtim me ndonje pjese te Kushtetutes.

*vijon*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*NEVOJA PER KUSHTETUTEN*

Qeveria e dale nga Nenet e Confederates nuk ishte plotesisht ne gjendje te qeveriste shtetin e ri. Keshtu per shembull, asaj i mungonte nje dege ekzekutive dhe nje sistem gjykatash kombetare. Ajo nuk mundi te drejtonte tregtine midis shteteve, as te tatonte shtetet apo shtetasit e tyre. Ajo nuk ishte vepse nje kuvend i perfaqesuesve te 13 shteteve te pavarura.
Ne vitin 1783, pas Luftes Revolucionare, vendi hyri ne nje periudhe rretha-nash te paqendrueshme tregtare e politike. Aleksander Hamiltoni me perkra-hesit e tij nuk do te kishin qene aq te suksesshem ne fushaten e tyre per nje kushtetute te re, sikur gjendja te kishte qene me e mire. Disa historiane i kane pershkruar me ngjyra shume' te erreta veshtiresite e republikes se re. Megji-thate pa dyshim qe pas vitit 1783, gjendja u keqesua panderprere. Qdo shtet vepronte pothuajse si vend i pavarur. Secili i drejtonte punet ashtu sip e shikonte te pershtatshme, pa treguar shume interes per nevojat e republikes. Shtetet qarkullonin nje sere monedhash te ndryshme, shumica e te cilave kishin vlere te ulet. Shtetet fqinje tatonin mallrat e njeri-tjetrit. Britania e Madhe nuk pranoi te rihapte kanalet e tregtise prej te cilave varej mbarevajtja ekono-mike e kolonive. Legjislaturat shteterore nuk pranonin te paguanin borxhet qe kishin marre gjate Luftes Revolucionare. Shume shtete nxorren ligje qe u dhane mundesi debitoreve f i shmangeshin pagimit te detyrimeve.
E keqja me e madhe ishte se pati edhe nga ata qe filluan te mendonin per zgjidhjen me arme te problemeve. Ne vitin 1786, ne perendim te shtetit Masepusets, qindra fshatare me ne krye kapitenin Denied Shejz u ngriten kunde'r qeverise shteterore ne Boston. Perfundimisht Rebelimi Shejz u shtyp nga forcat shteterore. Xhorxh Uashingtoni me disa udheheqesa te tjere dyshonin se mos kolonite kishin ngritur krye me kot kunder Britanise se Madhe. Ata e ndjene se kishte ardhur koha per t'i dhene fund trazirave te tilla dhe per te vendosur paqen e rregullin nepermjet krijimit te nje qeverie te re kombetare. Kesaj qeverie te re do t'i duhej te ishte teper e fuqishme qe te fitonte bindjen e popullit brenda vendit dhe respekt jashte tij.
Ne vitin 1786, perfaqesuesit e pese shteteve u mblodhen ne Enepolis te Merilendit. Ata propozuan qe shtetet te caktonin delegate! qe do te mblidhe-shin ne Filadelfia per te shqyrtuar rishikimin e Neneve te Konfederates. Kongresi e pranoi propozimin e bere dhe dha mendimin qe cdo shtet te zgjidhte delegate! per nje kuvend kushtetues.

*KUVENDI KUSHTETUES*

Kuvendi pritej te hapej me 14 maj 1787. For ate dite ne Filadelfia kishte ardhur vetem nje numer i vogel prej 55 delegateve. Perfundimisht Kuvendi u hap zyrtarisht ne 25 maj, ne Sallen e Pavaresise. Thirrjes per ne Kuvend i ishin pergjigjur vetem dymbe-dhjete shtete. Reud Ailendi nuk pranoi te dergonte delegate, pasi ishte kunder nderhyrjes se qeverise kombetare ne punet e tij.
Vetem 39 prej 55 delegateve e nenshkruan Kushtetuten e Shteteve te Bashkuara me 17 shtator 1787. Njeri prej nenshkruesve ishte edhe Xhon Dikinsoni nga shteti Deleuer, i cili ndonese e la Kuvendin, i tha delegatit Xhorxh Rid te nenshkruante ne emer te tij. Nenshkrimi i Kushtetutes u be ne pranine e sekretarit te Kuvendit, Uilliam Xhekson. Midis delegateve ishin disa prej njerezve me patriote dhe me me pervoje te republikes se re. Xhorxh Uashingtoni ishte kryetar i Kuvendit. Benxhe'min Frenklini perfaqesoi Pensilva-nine ne moshen 81 vjecare. I madherishmi Aleksander Hamilton perfaqesoi Nju-Jorkun. Me fjalimet, bisedimet dhe perpjekjet per kompromis, Xhejms Medisoni i shtetit Virxhinia mori titullin "Babai i Kushtetutes". Medisoni u tha delegateve se po shqyrtonin nje program qe "do te percaktonte pergjithmone fatin e qeverise republikane". Ai protokolloi diskutimet dhe vendimet e delegateve.
Nder ata qe u morem me shume me shkrimin e Kushtetutes se re ishin Xhon Dikinson, Guverne Moris, Edmund Rendellf, Roxher Shermen, Xhejmz Uillson dhe Xhorxh Uaidh. Morisi ishte ndoshta delegati me me influence pas Medisonit dhe Uashingtonit. Atij i ishte ngarkuar detyra per te formuluar sa me bukur rezolutat dhe vendimet e Kuvendit. Ne te vertete, Morisi e "shkruajti" Kushtetuten. Nje kopje origjinale e dokumentit ruhet ne ndertesen e Arkivit Kornbetar ne Uashington, D.C.
Ne Kongres nuk moren pjese disa prej figurave te rendesishme te kohes. Xhon Edemsi me Tomas Xhefersonin nuk ishin te pranishem, pasi ishin medetyra te tjera qeveritare. Semjuell Edemsi dhe Xhon Xhei nuk arriten te zgjidheshin delegate nga shtetet e tyre. Pas zgjedhjes se tij delegat, Petrik Henri nuk pranoi te shkonte, pasi ishte kunder zgjerimit te pushtetit te qeverise kombetare. Tre anetaret kryesore te Kongresit, Elbrixh Gerri, Xhorxh Mejson dhe Edmund Rendellf, nuk pranuan ta nenshkruanin Kushtetuten, pasi nuk pajtoheshin me disa pjese te saj.
*SFONDII KUSHTETUTES*. Gjate punes per nje rend te ri kushtetues, delegatet ne Kuvend u mbeshteten shume ne pervojen e se kaluares. Ata rikuj-tuan shume ngjarje te rendesishme qe kishin ndodhur gjate qeverisjes kush-tetuese te shteteve te ndryshme, si per shembull: nxjerrja e dokumentit kushtetues anglez Magna Carta ne vitin 1215 dhe mbledhja e Asamblese Perfaqesuese te Xhejmstaunit ne vitin 1619. Si shembuj formash kushtetuese te qeverisjes se vendit sherbyen gjithashtu edhe disa prej kolonive amerikane. Ato kishin te meta, megjithate kishin perparuar me shume se qeverite e tjera te kohes ne ndertimin e nje shoqerie te lire, ku vepronin ligjet.
Ne kohen e Luftes Revolucionare, disa shtete amerikane vendosen qeveri kushtetuese. Ne vitin 1777, Xhon Xhej nga Nju-Jorku kishte ndihmuar ne hartimin e nje kushtetute per shtetin e tij. Xhon Edemsi nga Masegusets kishte dhene ndihmesen e tij per hartimin e kushtetutes se Shtetit Masegusets te vitit 1780. 
Delegate! e Kuvendit te Filadelfias permenden shume ide dhe shprehje nga kushtetutat e ketyre shteteve dhe te shteteve te tjera. Delegate! dhane edhe pervojen e tyre ne Kuvend. Keshtu, ne Kongresin e qytetit Ollbeni te vitit 1754, Benxhemin Frenklini kishte propozuar nje plan per bashkimin e kolonive nen nje qeveri qendrore. Uashingtoni permendi shqetesimet qe i kishin dale ne kohen e Luftes gjate bashkepunimit si komandant i pergjithshem me qeverine e dobet te Konfederates. Pothuajse te gjithe delegatet e Kuvendit kishin qene ushtarake apo drejtues te qeverise. Shpesh delegatet nuk pajtoheshin per hollesira, megjithate te gjithenjezeri kerkonin qe qeveria e re te ishte teper e fuqishme ne drejtimin e vendit. Ata kerkonin gjithashtu qe qeveria te respektonte lirite e shteteve dhe te popullit.
*KOMPROMISET.* Detyra per krijimin e nje qeverie te re nuk u krye me shume lehtesi. Kishte raste kur Kuvendi rrezikohej te mbyllej nga polemikat midis delegateve. Keshtu per shembull, pati mosmarreveshje midis delegateve te shteteve te medha dhe te vogla per numrin e perfaqesuesve ne legjislaturen kombetare. Shtetet e medha perkrahnin Planin Virxhinia, sipas te cilit numri i perfaqesuesve percaktohej nga numri i popullsise. Shtetet e vogla ishin per Planin Nju-Xhersi, sipas te cilit te gjithe shtetet duhet te kishin numer te njejte perfaqesuesish. Delegatet e shtetit Kenetiket bene nje propozim qe e zgjidhi problemin. Hani i tyre parashikonte qe numri i perfaqesuesve ne Senat te ishte i barabarte, ndersa ne Dhomen e Perfaqesuesve ky numer te percaktohej ne raport me numrin e popullsise. Ky propozim u njoh me emrin Kompromisi Kenetiket ose Komprom/si i Madh.
Kompromiset zgjidhen gjithashtu mosmarreveshjet per ceshtjen e skllave-rise. Delegatet e shteteve te Veriut kerkonin qe Kongresi te kishte te drejte te ndalonte tregtine e huaj te sklleverve. Ndersa shumica e delegateve te shteteve te Jugut nuk ishin per nje gje te tille. Me kompromis u vendos qe Kongresit t'i ndalohej kontrolli mbi tregtine e huaj te sklleverve deri ne vitin 1808. Nje kompromis tj'eter kishte te bente me problemin se si do te kryhej numerimi i sklleverve, prej nga ku do te percaktohej edhe numri i kongresi-steve per pdo shtet. Sklleverit nuk konsideroheshin shtetas, ndaj edhe Kuvendi ra dakord qe te numeroheshin vetem tre te pestat e tyre.
Delegatet rane dakord qe gdo shtet te mbante nje kuvend te vefante, ku te diskutohej dhe te votohej per Kushtetuten. Ata vendosen gjithashtu qe sapo Kushtetuta te ratifikohej (miratohej) nga nente shtete, do te hynte ne fuqi dhe do te fillohej pastaj me formimin e qeverise se re.

*vijon*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*RATIFIKIMI I KUSHTETUTES*

Nuk kishin kaluar ende tre muaj nga dita e nenshkrimit te Kushtetutes, kur me 7 dhjetor 1787 shteti Deleuer e ratifikoi ate. Nju-Hemsher ishte shteti i ne'nte qe beri qe Kushtetuta te hynte ne fuqi me 21 qershor 1788. Megjithate baballaret e Kushtetutes nuk ishin ende te sigurte nese Kushtetuta do te pranohej nga te gjithe, derisa ajo u ratifikua edhe nga shtetet e rendesishme te Nju-Jorkut dhe Virxhinias. Ne keto dy shtete, si dhe ne disa te tjera, kunder Kushtetutes ishte krijuar nje opozite e organizuar dhe e forte. Nder ata qe u shprehen kunder ratifikimit te saj ishin Elbrixh Gerri, Riqerd Henri Li dhe Xhorxh Mejsoni.
Kundershtaret kritikonin mosperfshirjen ne Kushtetute te nje karte te drej-tash, pavaresine teper te madhe te presidentit dhe natyren aristokratike te Senatit. Ata ishin gjithashtu te mendimit se Kushtetuta i jepte Kongresit dhe qeverise kombetare kompetenca te teperta. Ithtaret e Kushtetutes mblodhen rreth tyre perkrahes te ratifikimit. Ata u njohen me emrin Federalists, ndersa kundershtaret e tyre me emrin Antifederaliste. Te dyja grupet i mbeshteten idete e tyre ne gazeta, pamflete dhe ne diskutimet e bera ne kuvendet per ratifikimin e Kushtetutes. Prej ketyre grupeve linden partite e para politike amerikane.
Virxhinia e ratifikoi Kushtetuten me 25 qershor 1788, ndersa Nju-Jorku me 26 korrik. Ne janar te vitit 1789, te gjitha shtetet ratifikuese me perjashtim te Nju-Jorkut, i kishin zgjedhur deputetet ose ne legjislaturat e tyre, ose me votim te drejtperdrejte popullor. Me 4 shkurt, zgjedhesit caktuan Xhorxh Uashingtonin President te pare te Shteteve te Bashkuara. Kongresi i pare pas miratimit te Kushtetutes u mbajt ne 4 mars, ne Nju-Jork. Uashingtoni e beri betimin ne 30 prill. Karolina Veriore dhe Reud Ailendi nuk e miratuan Kushtetuten e nuk moren pjese ne qeverine e re, derisa Kongresi pranoi te shtonte nje karte te drejtash.

*KARTA E TE DREJTAVE*

Ne disa shtete te rendesishme federalists mund te mos e kishin arritur kurre ratifikimin e Kushtetutes, po te mos kishin premtuar se do te mbeshtetnin amendamentet. Ke'to amenda-mente u hartuan per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te individit nga ndonje ligj i padrejte qe mund te nxirrej prej qeverise kombetare. Shumica e kushtetutave qe kishin vepruar gjate Revolucionit, kishin patur edhe nga nje deklarate te qarte per te drejtat e njeriut. Shumica e amerikaneve mendonin se nje kushte-tute nuk mund te quhej e plote pa nje deklarate te tille. Per hartimin e Dekla-rates se te Drejtave te vitit 1776 per shtetin Virxhinia, qe eshte karta e pare dhe me e famshme e te drejtave ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, ishte ngarkuar Xhorxh Mejsoni nga Virxhinia. Ai dhe Petrik Henri mund ta kishin penguar ratifikimin e Kushtetutes ne Virxhinia, ne qofte se federalists nuk do te pajtoheshin me kerkesat e tyre per amendamente.
Propozimin e amendamenteve ne Kongres e priu Xhejms Medisoni. Ai propozoi 15 amendamente, prej te cilave Kongresi pranoi 12, qe do t'i paraqi-teshin shteteve per miratim gjate procesit te shqyrtimit te amendamenteve, te percaktuar ne nenin V te Kushtetutes. Deri me 15 dhjetor 1791, mjaft shtete kishin miratuar dhjete prej dymbedhjete amendamenteve, per t'i perfshire ato pergjithmone ne Kushtetutute. Ke'to amendamente njihen si Karta e te Drejtave. Njeri prej dy amendamenteve te pamiratuara kishte te bente me numrin e anetareve te Dhomes se Perfaqesuesve. Ai do ta kishte ndryshuar numrin e perfaqesuesve nga jo me shume se nje perfaqesues per pdo 30000 banore, ne nje perfaqesues per gdo 50 000 banore. Amendamenti tjete'r i pamiratuar parashikonte qe Kongresi te mund te mos i ndryshonte pagat e anetareve te tij derisa te zhvilloheshin zgjedhjet e perfaqesuesve.

*vijon*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*PERSOSJA E KUSHTETUTES*

Per t'iu pergjigjur nevojave te ndryshme te Shteteve te Bashkuara, me kalimin e viteve Kushtetuta eshte zgjeruar dhe persosur me tej. Xhejms Medisoni ka deklaruar: "Ne ndertimin e nje sistemi qe do te deshironim te zgjaste ne shekuj, nuk duhet te harrojme ndryshimet qe do te sjellin keto shekuj." Kushtetuta u hartua per t'i sherbyer interesave te njerezve, qofshin te pasur apo te varfer, banoreve te Veriut apo te Jugut, fermereve, punetoreve dhe afaristeve.
Pasi hyri ne fuqi Kushtetuta, antifederalistet pranuan humbjen dhe filluan perpjekjet per ta marre pushtetin ne menyre kushtetuese. Veprimtaria e tyre krijoi ne politiken amerikane nje praktike qe nuk ka ndryshuar qysh atehere. Ka raste kur amerikanet jane te pakenaqur me politiken dhe praktikat qe ndjekin qeveritaret. Megjithate te pakte jane ata amerikane qe mund t'ia kene vene fajin sistemit kushtetues, apo te kene qene te mendimit se nje kuvend i dyte kushtetues mund te vendoste nje sistem me te mire.
Delegatet e Kuvendit Kushtetues kishin besim te forte ne sundimin e shumices, megjithate ata kerkonin te mbronin te drejtat e pakicave nga ndonje padrejtesi e shumices. Kete e arriten duke bere ndarjen dhe balan-cimin e kompetencave te qeverise. Nder synimet e tjera kushtetuese baze ishin: respektimi i te drejtave te individit dhe te shteteve, udheheqja nga vete populli, ndarja e kishes nga shteti dhe epersia e qeverise kombetare.
*AMENDAMENTET* jane shtojca qe i jane bere Kushtetutes. Deri ne vitin 1991, Kushtetutes i ishin shtuar 26 amendamente. Ato mund te propozohen nga dy te tretat e cdo dhome te Kongresit ose nga nje kuvend kombetar qe mund te therrase Kongresi. Nje amendament behet pjese e Kushtetutes pasi te jete ratifikuar nga legjislaturat e tre te katertave te shteteve ose nga kuvendet po ne tre te katertat e shteteve. Kongresi vendos formen e ratifikimit qe duhet perdorur dhe cakton kohen gjate se ciles shtetet duhet te shqyrtojne pdo amendament. Ne shume raste Kongresi ka caktuar nje periudhe shtate vjecare per nje shqyrtim te tille.
*LIGJET* i kane dhene kuptim te ri Kushtetutes. Delegatet e Kuvendit Kushtetues e kishin te qarte qe nuk do te mund te hartonin ligje per cdo rast te vegante. Per kete arsye, ata i njohen Kongresit te drejten per te nxjerre ato ligje qe ishin "te domosdoshem dhe te duhur" ne punen e president, Kongresit dhe gjykatave federative per plotesimin e kompetencave te garantuara ngaKushtetuta. Keshtu Kongresi ka nxjerre ligj'e per krijimin e organizatave te tilla administrative si: Administrata Federative e Aviacionit dhe Sherbimi Postar. Kongresi ka nxjerre gjithashtu ligje per rregullimin e tregtise midis shteteve, duke mundesuar keshtu kontrollin mbi shume aspekte te ekonomise amerikane.
*VENDIMET GJYQESORE.* Gjyqtaret federative dhe shteterore e zbatojne Kushtetuten ne shume ceshtje gjyqesore. Gjykata e Larte ka pushtet te prere ne shpjegimin e kuptimit te Kushtetutes per 9faredo rasti te vegante. Ajo ka te drejten e rishikimit juridik, d.m.th. ajo mund ta shpalle nje ligj si jokushtetues. Gjykata e Larte e gezon nje te drejte te tille kryesisht per shkak te vendimit te marre nga kryegjyqtari Xhon Marshell ne peshtjen e Marberit kunder Medi-sonit ne vitin 1803. Qysh atehere, gjykata ka gjykuar si jokushtetues me shume se 90 ligje federative dhe qindra ligje shteterore.
*VEPRIMTARIA PRESIDENCIALE.* Presidentet e forte kane ditur ta perdorin autoritetin e tyre duke nxjerre nga fjalet e thjeshta te nenit II te Kushtetutes pushtet te madh presidencial. Te tille kane qene presidentet Xhorxh Uashington, Tomas Xheferson, Endru Xhekson, Ebrehem Linkoln, Thiedor Ruzvelt, Udrou Uillson dhe Frenklin D. Ruzvelt. President! Uashington per shembull, u be figura kryesore ne punet e jashtme. Linkolni e perdori push-tetin e garantuar nga neni i lartpermendur per te cliruar sklleverit gjate Lufte's Civile (1861-1865).
*TRADITA* e ka bere Kushtetuten elastike dhe i ka shtuar kompetencat e qeverise kombetare. Keshtu per shembull, Keshilli Presidencial u formua ne baze te nenit II, i cili e lejon presidentin te "kerkoje me shkrim mendimin e zyrtarit me te larte te cdo dege ekzekutive, rreth pfaredo ceshtjeje qe ka te beje me detyrat e saj perkatese..."
*VEPRIMTARIA SHTETERORE DHE PARTIAKE.* Kushtetuta cakton nje menyre te pergjithshme per zgjedhjen e President!!. Ne te nuk permenden partite politike. Megjithate ligjet shteterore dhe praktikat politike te partive kane bere qe ne ditet tona sistemi kushtetues i votimit te zhvillohet ne fushata dhe zgjedhje shume te gjalla.
Kushtetuta e'shte persosur vazhdimisht nepermjet gjithe ketyre metodave, duke iu pergjigjur keshtu kerkesave te nje shoqerie ne zhvillim te pander-prere. Megjithate fryma dhe teksti i Kushtetutes nuk kane ndryshuar. Njerezit e cdo brezi e kane zbatuar ate ne rruge qe i jane dukur atyre te pershtatshme.
Shtetari anglez Uilliem E. Gledsteun e ka cilesuar Kushtetuten si "vepren me te shkelqyer qe mund te kete nxjerre ndonjehere mendja dhe vendosmeria njerezore." Ne nje bote ndryshimesh dhe trazirash, populli amerikan nuk ka asgje me te vyer se kete dokument te madh. Ne faqet qe vijojne, jepet teksti i plote i Kushtetutes se Shteteve te Bashkuara, me shenime sqaruese.

*vijon*

----------


## Arb

*Jam kurioz te dij sa te lexueshem do te jene keta artikuj te postuar sipas rradhes, pasi qe duket se edhe persona te atille ekzistojne!*

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ju lumtë dashurues i Pejës!
Nderime
drini.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
O Peja , "kombi amerikan" ekziston vetem te fjalimet e Bushit.

----------


## amaro

Ýlove peja nuk ma merrte kurre mendja por nga ajo qe lexova u manhita por po ashtu po filloj ti jap te "drejte" bushit sepse te jesh president i nje vendi qe i ka treguar botes cdo te thote kushtetute  e "persosur" eshte normale qe te mendoje qe mund te sundoje boten!!

ne shqiptaret po mundohemi te mesohemi me ket sistemin amerikan te demokracise sic e quajne, por mendoj qe duam edhe disa dekada sepse nuk ka dale ai burre shteti qe te mendoje te ardhmen e ndritur te shqiperise, fatkeqsisht jane te gjithe drite shkurter, vizioni tyre nuk shkon me larg sesa mendimi batutes se rradhes qe mund te thone per te zene vend ne faqet e gazetave.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Ne faqet qe vijojne, jepet teksti i plote i Kushtetutes se Shteteve te Bashkuara, me shenime sqaruese. Me shkronja _te nenvizuara dhe te pjerta_ jane  sqarime rreth kushtetutes ndersa ne kllapa katrore eshte teksi i hequr nga Kushtetuta e Sh.B.A-ve.


---------------------------------------------------------
*KUSHTETUTA E SHTETEVE TË BASHKUARA TËAMERIKËS*

Ne, populli i Shteteve të Bashkuara, me qëllim që të krijojmë një bashkim më të përkryer, të vendosim drejtësinë, të sigurojmë qetësinë në vend, të sigurojmë mbrojtjen e vendit, të nxisim mirëqenien e përgjithshme dhe të sigurojmë të mirat e lirisë për veten tonë dhe brezat e ardhshëm, caktojmë dhe vendosim këtë Kushtetutë të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës.


*NENI I*

*Paragrafi 1* I gjithë pushteti legjislativ që caktohet këtu, ushtrohet nga Kongresi i Shteteve të Bashkuara, i cili përbëhet nga Senati dhe Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve.
*Paragrafi 2* Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve përbëhet nga anëtarë që zgjidhen çdo dy vjet nga populli i shteteve të veçanta. Zgjedhësit në çdo shtet duhet të plotësojnë kushtet që nevojiten për të qenë zgjedhës i degës më të madhe të legjislaturës shtetërore.

_ DEGA LEGJISLATIVE   Tre nenet e para të Kushtetutës e ndajnë pushtetin e
qeverisë kombëtare të Shteteve të Bashkuara në tre degë të veçanta: (1) dega legji-
slative, e përfaqësuar nga Kongresi; (2) dega ekzekutive, e përfaqësuar nga Presi-
denti; (3) dega juridike, e përfaqësuar nga Gjykata e Lartë. Kjo ndarje, që quhet
ndarja e pushtetit, është bërë për të parandaluar ushtrimin e pushtetit të tepërt nga
cilado degë e qeverisë.
Në nenin I thuhet se vetëm Kongresi ka të drejtë të nxjerrë ligje. Me kalimin e viteve, Kongresi ka ngritur agjensi të ndryshme federative për të nxjerrë rregulla dhe për t'i vënë ato në zbatim. Agjensi të tilla janë për shembull: Komisioni Federativ Tregtar, Komisioni për Sigurimin e Mallrave të Konsumit dhe Komisioni i Tregtisë midis Shteteve.
Kongresi i përbërë nga dy dhoma ishte një ndër kompromiset më të rëndë-sishme që u arritën në Kuvendin Kushtetues. Shtetel e vogla në Kuvend ishin për Planin Nju-Xhërsi, sipas të cilit çdo shtet do të kishte numër të njëjtë përfaqësuesish. Ndërsa shtetet e mëdha përkrahnin Planin Virxhinia, sipas të cilit çdo shtet do të përfaqësohej në bazë të numrit të popullsisë. Sipas kompromisit të arritur, për çdo plan u zgjodh nga një dhomë përfaqësuesish.

	DHOMA E PËRFAQËSUESVE   Anëtarët e Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve zgjidhen
për një periudhë dyvjeçare. Në qoftë se një person gëzon të drejtën e votës në
zgjedhjet e "degës më të madhe" të legjislaturës së tij apo të saj shtetërore, atëherë
ai apo ajo gëzon gjithashtu të drejtën për të votuar për anëtarët e Kongresit. "Dega
më e madhe" quhet dhoma që ka numrin më të madh të anëtarëve. Të gjitha
shtetet me përjashtim të Nebraskës, kanë legjislatura të përbëra prej dy dhomash.
Përsa i përket problemit se kush do të votojë për ligjvënësit shtetërorë, kjo varet
plotësisht nga shteti, i cili i përmbahet kufizimeve të Kushtetutës dhe ligjit federativ,
siç është për shembull, Dekreti mbi të Drejtat e Votës i vilit 1965. Amendamentet XV,
XIX, XXIV dhe XXVI i ndalojnë shtetet të mohojnë apo të kufizojnë të drejtën e
shtetasve për të votuar për shkak të racës, seksit, mospagimit të ndonjë takse, apo
për arsye të moshës në qoftë se personi ka mbushur, të paktën 18 vjeç.
_
Përfaqësues nuk mund të jetë askush që nuk ka mbushur moshën 25 vjeç dhe që nuk ka qenë shtetas i Shteteve të Bashkuara për shtatë vjet, si dhe që pas zgjedhjes së tij, nuk banon më në shtetin ku është zgjedhur.

Përfaqësuesit dhe taksat e drejtpërdrejta do të shpërndahen midis shteteve të ve-çanta [të cilat mund të përfshihen në këtë Union, në përputhje me numrin përka-tës të popullsisë. Ky numër do të përcaktohet duke i shtuar numrit të përgjithshëm të qytetarëve të lirë, përfshirë këtu ata që kanë qenë të detyruar të shërbejnë për një periudhë vitesh dhe përjashtuar indianët që nuk janë taksuar, tre të pestat e numrit të përgjithshëm të banorëve të tjerë.] Numërimi do të bëhet brenda tre vjetëve pas mbledhjes së parë të Kongresit të Shteteve të Bashkuara, ndërsa pastaj brenda çdo pcriudhe dhjetëvjeçare, në përputhje me ligjet e nxjerra. Numri i përfaqësuesve nuk duhet të jetë më i madh se një për 30 000 banorë. Megjithatë çdo shtet duhet të ketë të pakten nga një përfaqësues; derisa të bëhet një numërim i tillë, shteti Nju-Hemshër ka të drejtë të zgjedhë tre, Masëçusets tetë, Rëud Ailënd dhe Providëns një, Kënetikati pesë, Nju-Jorku gjashtë, Nju-Xhërsi katër, Pensilvania tetë, Delëueri një, Merilendi gjashtë, Virxhinia dhjetë, Karolina Veriore pesë, Karolina Jugore pe-së dhe Xhorxha tre.

Në qoftë se në përfaqësinë e një shteti ka vende të lira, organi përfaqësues i push-tetit ekzekutiv të tij urdhëron zhvillimin e zgjedhjeve për plotësimin e këtyre vendeve.
Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve zgjedh kryetarin e vet dhe zyrtarët e tjerë. Vetëm asaj i nji-het e drejta të ngrejë padi.

*Paragrafi 3* Senati i Shteteve të Bashkuara përbëhet nga dy senatorë për çdo shtet, [të cilët zgjidhen nga legjislatura përkatësej për një periudhë gjashtë vjeçare. Çdo senator ka të drejtën e një vote.

_Secili shtet i përcakton vetë kushtet për vendbanim, duke iu përmbajlur kufizimeve të Kushtetutës. Shumica e përfaqësuesve banojnë jo vetëm në shtetin, por edhe në distriktin ku janë zgjedhur.

Kuptimin e këtij paragrafi e kanë ndryshuar shumë si amendamentet, ashtu edhe rrethanat e reja. Aktualisht ky paragraf parashikon: (1) caktimi i numrit të përfaqë-suesve për çdo shtet bëhet në bazë të numrit të popullsisë së po atij shteti; (2) Kongresi duhet të kujdeset që numërimi i popullsisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara të bëhet çdo dhjetë vjet; dhe (3) çdo shtet të ketë të paktën një përfaqësues.
Shprehja "taksat e drejtpërdrejta" nënkupton taksat për frymë dhe për pasurinë. Amendamenti XVI i jep Kongresit të drejtën për ta taksuar individin në bazë të të ardhurave të tij dhe jo në bazë të numrit të popullsisë së shtetit në të cilin ai ndodhet. Megjithatë shprehja e mësipërme ende e ndalon Kongresin të mbledhë çfarëdolloj taksash të drejtpërdrejta, me përjashtim të ndarjes së tyre midis shteteve në bazë të numrit të popullsisë.
Në pjesën "tre të pestat e numrit të përgjithshëm të banorëve të tjerë", shprehja "e banorëve të tjerë" nënkuptonte skllevërit zezakë. Duke qenë se skllavëria ka marrë fund, kjo pjesë e paragrafit nuk është më kuptimplote.
Kërkesa sipas së cilës për çdo 30000 banorë nuk duhet të ketë më shumë se një përfaqësues e ka humbur domethënien e saj, pasi sot ka një përfaqësues për rreth 519000 banorë. Në vitin 1929, Kongresi vendosi që numri i përgjithshëm i përfaqësuesve të ishte 435.

Në qoftë se në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve ka ndonjë vend të lirë, guvernatori i shtetit duhet të shpallë zgjedhje të posaçme për plotësimin e vendit. Megjithatë, në qoftë se koha deri në zhvillimin e zgjedhjeve të ardhshme të radhës është e shkurtër, guvernatori mund të lejojë që vendi të mbetet i lirë, pa patur nevojë për të shpallur zgjedhje të veçanta.

Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve zgjedh një zyrtar, që quhet kryetar, për të kryesuar mbledhjet. Vetëm kësaj dhome i njihet e drejta të ngrejë padi kundër një zyrtari. Rastet e padisë i shqyrton Senati.

SENATI   Në fillim në Kushtetutë thuhej se dy senatorët i zgjedh legjislatura e çdo shteti të veçantë. Por amendamenti XVII e ndryshoi këtë ligj, duke i dhënë të drejtën zgjedhësve të çdo shteti për t'i zgjedhur vetë senatorët e tyre._ 

Menjëherë sapo të mblidhet pas zgjedhjeve të para, Senati duhet të ndahet sa më në mënyrë të barabartë, në tre grupe. Mandati i senatorëve të grapit të parë përfun-don pas një periudhe dyvjeçare, i senatorëve të grapit të dytë pas një periudhe ka-tërvjeçare, ndërsa i senatorëve të grupit të tretë pas një periudhe gjashtëvjeçare, me qëllim që një e treta e tyre të mund të zgjidhet pas çdo dy vjetësh. [Në qoftë se për shkak dprëheqjeje apo për ndonjë shkak tjetër, jashtë legjislaturës së ndonjë shteti krijohen vende të lira, qeveria e atij shteti mund të bëjë emërime të përkohshme de-ri në sesionin e ardhshëm të legjislaturës përkatëse, e cila bën plotësimin e tyre.]

Senator nuk mund të jetë askush që nuk ka mbushur moshën 30 vjeç dhe që nuk ka qenë shtetas i Shteteve të Bashkuara për nëntë vjet, dhe që pas zgjedhjes së tij, nuk banon më në shtetin për të cilin është zgjedhur.

Zëvendëspresidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara është president i Senatit Ai ka të drejtë vote vetëm në ato raste kur votat ndahen në mënyrë të barabartë.

Senati zgjedh drejtuesit e tjerë si dhe një president pro tempore për ato raste kur nuk është i pranishëm zëvendëspresidenti, ose kur ai duhet të kryejë detyrën e pre-sidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

Vetëm Senati ka të drejtë të shqyrtojë rastet e padisë. Kur mblidhen për një qëllim të tillë, senatorët bëjnë betimin ose premtimin solemn. Gjykimin e presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara e kryeson kryetari i Gjykatës së Lartë. Askush nuk mund të shpallet fajtor pa miratimin e dy të tretave të anëtarëve të pranishëm të Senatit.

Vendimi në rastet e padive nuk duhet të jetë më i rëndë se shkarkim nga detyra, apo heqje e të drejtës për të mbajtur dhe ushtraar një detyrë nderi, post të besuar, apo detyrë për të cilën paguhesh në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Megjithatë, ai që gjykohet fajtor, përgjigjet dhe nënshtrohet përpara padisë, procesit gjyqësor, gjyki-mit dhe ndëshkimit sipas ligjit.

_Zgjedhja e senatorëve bëhet për një periudhë gjashtëvjeçare. Një e treta e senato-rëve zgjidhet çdo dy vjet, ndërsa pjesa tjetër prej dy të tretash mbetet e pandry-shuar. Një organizim i tillë e ripërtërin Senatin, ndryshe nga Dhoma e Përfaqë-suesve, ku të gjithë anëtarët zgjidhen çdo dy vjel. Amendamenti XVII e ndryshoi mënyrën e plotësimit të vendeve të lira Zgjedhjen e senatorit e bën guvernatori, deri në zgjedhjen e tij nga populli.

Për të plotësuar një vencl të lirë, në vitin 1806, në Senat u emërua Henri Klej nga shteti Kentaki. Askush nuk e kundërshtoi këtë emërim, ndonëse ai ishte 29 vjeç, pra disa muaj më i vogël se mosha e caktuar. Ndërsa në vitin 1793, në Senat u zgjodh Elbërt Gellëtin nga Pensilvania. Ai nuk u lejua të fillonte nga detyra e re, pasi nuk kishte qenë shtetas amerikan për nëntë vjet.

Zëvendëspresidenti kryen funksionin e presidentit të Senatit. Ai mund të votojë vetëm në ato raste kur ka numër të barabartë votash nga të dyja palët. Pushteti i zëyendëspresidentit në të tilla raste luan rol vendimtar. Kështu për shembull, në vitin 1789, zëvendëspresidenti Xhon Edëms hodhi votën që vendosi se presidenti mund t'i heqë anëtarët e Këshillit pa miratimin e Senatit.

Senati zgjedh një drejtues që quhet president pro tempore (i përkohshëm) për të kryesuar punimet e Senatit kur zëvendëspresidenti nuk është i pranishëm.

Kushti sipas të cilit, gjatë gjykimit të presidentit, Senatin e kryeson kryetari i Gjykatës së Lartë dhe jo zëvendëspresidenti, mund të jetë vënë për faktin se dënimi i presidentit do ta ngrinte zëvendëspresidentin në postin e presidentit. Shprehja "bëjnë betimin ose premlimin solemn" do të thotë se gjatë gj'ykimit të rasteve të padive, senatorët bëjnë belimin, ashtu siç bëjnë gjyqtarët gjatë një procesi të rregullt gjyqësor.

Në qoftë se një person i paditur gjykohet fajtor, ai apo ajo mund të shkarkohet nga detyra dhe të mos lejohet të ushtrojë më detyra federative. Senati nuk mund të japë dënim tjetër. Megjithatë personi mund të gjykohet në një proces të rregullt gjyqësor. Senati ka dënuar vetëm pesë vetë, që të gjithë gjyqtarë. Ata u shkarkuan nga detyra dhe vetëm njëri prej tyre u gjykua në një proces gjyqësor._

*Paragrafi 4* Koha, vendi dhe mënyra e zhvillimit të zgjedhjeve për anëtarët e Se-natit dhe të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve caktohen nga legjislatura e çdo shteti të ve-çantë. Megjithatë Kongresi mund t'i caktojë apo ndryshojë ato me ligj në çfarëdo kohe, [me përjashtim të vendeve ku do të zgjidhen senatorët.]

Kongresi mblidhet të paktën një herë në vit, [dhe kjo mbledhje zhvillohet të hënën e parë të dhjetorit,] në qoftë se nuk caktohet me ligj një ditë tjetër.

*Paragrafi 5* Secila dhomë i gjykon vetë zgjedhjet, rezultatet e votimit dhe kush-tet që duhet të përmbushin anëtarët e saj për t'u zgjedhur. Shumica e anëtarëve të çdo dhome përbën kuorumin, që mund të marrë vendime. Megjithatë edhe një numër më i vogël i të pranishëmve mund ta shtyjë mbledhjen nga njëra ditë në tje-trën dhe mund t'i jepet e drejta ta bëjë të detyrueshme praninë e anëtarëve të tjerc me ato lloj formash dhe ndëshkimesh që parashikon çdo dhomë përkatëse.

Secila dhomë mund të përcaktojë rregullat e zhvillimit të punimeve, të ndëshkojë anëtarët e saj për sjellje të parregullt dhe me miratimin e dy të tretave të anëtarëve të saj, të përjashtojë një anëtar.

Secila dhomë mban një procesverbal të punimeve dhe herë pas here e boton atë, duke hequrato pjesë që sipas gjykimit të anëtarëve të saj, përbëjnë sekret. Me kërke-sën e një të pestës së të pranishëmve, në të mund të përfshihen gjithashtu edhe vo-tat pro dhe kundër të anëtarëve.

Gjatë zhvillimit të punimeve të Kongresit, asnjëra prej dhomave nuk mund të shtyjë për më shumë se tre ditë kohën e mbledhjes dhe të ndryshojë vendin e zhvi-llimit të saj, pa pëlqimin e dhomës tjetër.

_ORGANIZIMII KONGRESIT   Përderisa senatorët zgjidhen nga legjislaturat
shtetërore, nuk do të ishte e arsyeshme që vendin e zgjedhjes ta caktonte Kongresi.
Kjo do të bënte që Kongresi të fitonte të drejtën për t'i caktuar shteteve edhe kryeqy-
tetet. Shprehja "me përjashtim të vendeve ku do të zgjidhen senatorët" u hoq nga
amendamenti XVII.

Në Evropë, monarkët mund të mos i mblidhnin parlamentet, në disa raste për disa vjet, thjesht duke mos njoftuar kohën e mbledhjes. Për këtë arsye u kërkua që Kongresi i Shteteve të Bashkuara duhet të mblidhej të paktën nje herë në vit. Amen-damenti XX e ndryshoi ditën e hapjes së sesionit, duke caktuar si datë 3 janarin, në qoftë se Kongresi nuk cakton me ligj një ditë tjetër.

Secila dhomë vendos vetë nëse anëtarët e saj i përmbushin nga pikëpamja
ligjore kushtet për t'u zgjedhur dhe nëse janë zgjedhur sipas rregullave. Në gjykimin
e këtyre kushteve, çdo dhomë mund të marrë në shqyrtim vetëm moshën, shtetë-
sinë dhe kërkesat për vendbanimin, që parashtrohen në Kushtetutë. Megjithatë kur
është fjala për përjashtimin e nje anëtari, secila dhomë e Kongresit mund të shqyr-
tojë edhe probleme të tjera që lidhen me aftësinë e anëtarit për të kryer detyrën e
ngarkuar. Kuorumi përbën një numër anëtarësh të nevojshëm për të marrë vendime.
Sa kohë që anëtarët e kuorumit vijnë për votime, diskutimet dhe rrahja e mendi-
meve mund të vazhdojnë pavarësisht nëse ataj'anë apo nuk janë të pranishëm.

Çdo dhomë mund ta përjashtojë nj'ë anëtar të saj me miratimin e dy të tretave të anëtarëve të tjerë. Çdo dhomë i vendos vetë rregullat e saj. Kështu për shembull, për të shpejtuar punimet, Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve përcakton saktësisht kohën e zgjatjes së diskutimeve. Ndërsa në Senat është shumë më e vështirë për t'i dhënë fund diskutimeve. Një senator mund të diskutojë sa të dëshirojë, në qoftë se Senati nuk voton për mbylljen e diskutimeve. Në shumicën e rasteve, për të vendosur për mbylljen e diskutimeve nevojiten 60 vota ose tre të pestat e të gjithë anëtarëve të Senatit.

Procesverbali i Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve dhe ai i Senatit botohen në fund të çdo sesioni të Kongresit. Aty paraqiten të gjitha projektligjet dhe vendimet e shqyrtuara gjatë sesionit, bashkë me numrin e votave. Në të përfshihen gjithashtu të gjitha porositë e presidentit në Kongres. Sipas Kushtetutës, procesverbalet janë materialet e vetme që duhen botuar. Ato shërbejnë si dokumentet zyrtare të punimeve të Kongresit._

*Paragrafi 6* Senatorët dhe përfaqësuesit marrin shpërblim për aktivitetin e tyre, që sigurohet me ligj dhe që paguhet prej arkës shtetërore të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Me përjashtim të rasteve të tradhtisë, kundërvajtjeve dhe prishjes së rendit publik, në të gjitha rastet e tjera, ata privohen nga arresti gjatë pjesëmarrjes në një sesion të dhomave të tyre përkatëse, gjatë rrugës për në sesion apo gjatë kthimit prej tij. Ata nuk mund të merren në pyetje diku tjetër për fjalime apo diskutime të mbajtura në dhomat ku bëjnë pjesë.

Asnjëri prej senatorëve dhe përfaqësuesve nuk mund të caktohet, gjatë kohës për të cilën është zgjedhur, në ndonjë detyrë civile në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara, që mund të ketë lindur, apo që gjatë kësaj kohe, për të mund të jetë shtuar shpërbli-mi. Asnjëri prej personave që ka një detyrë në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara, nuk mun të bëhet anëtar i asnjërës dhomë gjatë ushtrimit të detyrës së ngarkuar.

*Paragrafi 7* Të gjitha projektligjet për vënien e taksave nxirren nga Dhoma e Për-faqësuesve. Megjithatë Senati mund të propozojë apo të bashkëpunojë për amen-damentet e këtyre projektligjeve si dhe të projektligjeve të tjera.

Çdo projektligj që nxirret nga Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve dhe Senati, përpara se të kthehet në ligj, i paraqitet presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Në qoftë se e pra-non, atëherë ai e nënshkruan atë. Përndryshe ia kthen atë, bashkë me vërejtjet e tij, Dhomës që e ka nxjerrë, e. cila i shënon vërejtjet me hollësi në protokollin e saj dhe bën rishikimin e tij. Në qoftë se pas një rishqyrtimi të tillë, dy tëtretat e asaj Dhome nuk kanë kundërshtime lidhur me miratimin e projektligjit, ai i dërgohet bashkë me vërejtjet e presidentit, Dhomës tjetër ku shqyrtohet në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe, me miratimin e dy të tretave të kësaj Dhome, kthehet në ligj. Por në të gjitha këto raste, votat e të dyja dhomave përcaktohen nga numërimi i votave pro dhe kundër. Emrat e personave që votojnë pro dhe kundër regjistrohen në protokollin përkatës të çdo dhome. Në qoftë së një projektligj nuk dorëzohet nga presidenti brenda

_E drejta e imunitetit (e drejta për të mos u arrestuar) gjatë rrugës për në mble-
dhjen e Kongresit dhe kthimit prej saj, sot e ka humbur rëndësinë e saj. Anëtarët e
Kongresit, si gjithkush tjetër, mund të arrestohen për thyerjen e ligjit. Ata mund të
gjykohen, të dënohen dhe të burgosen.
Imuniteti ndaj akuzave për shpifje dhe përgojim e ruan akoma rëndësinë e tij. Shpifja është deklaratë e shkruar dhe e gënjeshtërt që i prish emrin e mirë dikujl. Përgojimi është deklaratë me gojë me të njëjtën pasojë. Imuniteti gjatë fjalimit apo diskutimit do të thotë se anëtarët e Kongresit mund të pohojnë çfarë të dëshi-rojnë gjatë punimeve të tij, pa patur frikë se mund të ngrihet padi kundër tyre. Ky imunitet nënkupton gjithçka të thënë nga anëtarët në diskutime, raporte zyrtare apo gjatë votimit.

Këto kushte nuk i lejojnë anëtarët e Kongresit që të hapin vende të reja pune, në të cilat mund të emërohen vetë më vonë, ose që gjatë punës në Kongres, të ngrejnë rrogat e atyre vendeve të punës që shpresojnë të zënë në të ardhmen, ose që të ushtrojnë ndonjë detyrë tjetër në degët e tjera të qeverisë.
Në vitin 1909, senatori Filendër C. Knoks dha dorëheqjen nga Senati për t'u bërë Sekretar i Shtetit. Por paga e Sekretarit të Shtetit ishte rritur gjatë funksionit të tij si senator. Që Knoksi të ngarkohej në detyrë, Kongresi zbriti shtesën e pagës që ishte bërë gjatë kësaj kohe.

Projektligjet mbi taksat duhet të nxirren nga Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve. Rregulli
sipas të cilit ligjet mbi taksat duhet të nxirren nga dhoma e ulët e legjislaturës, u mor
nga Anglia. Në Angli, dhoma e ulët, Dhoma e Komuneve, ka më shumë mundësi të
përfaqësojë dëshirat e popullit, pasi anëtarët e saj zgjidhen nga populli. Dhoma e
lartë, Dhoma e Lordëve, nuk zgjidhet nga populli. Me miratimin e amendamentit XVII,
ky ligj e humbi rëndësinë e tij në Shtetet e Bashkuara, pasi populli zgjedh si Senatin,
ashtu edhe Dhomën e Përfaqësueve. Krahas kësaj, Senati mund të paraqesë amen-
damente për një projektligj mbi taksat që shkojnë deri në rihartimin e tij të plotë.
Projektligji që nxjerr Kongresi, i paraqitet presidentit për nënshkrim. Në qoftë se presidenti nuk e miraton alë, ai i duhet kthyer Kongresit bashkë me vërejtjet brenda dhjetë ditëve, përjashtuar të dielat. Ky veprim quhet veto. Megjithatë Kongresi mund të nxjerrë një ligj pa marrë parasysh veton e presidentit, me dy të tretat e votave të anëtarëve të pranishëm të çdo dhome. Presidenti mund të lejojë që një projektligj të kthehet në ligj pa e nënshkruar atë, vetëm duke lënë të kalojnë dhjetë ditë. Ndërsa një projektligj që i paraqitet presidentit gjatë dhjetë ditëve të fundit të punimeve të Kongresit, nuk mund të bëhet ligj, nëse ai nuk nënshkruhet prej tij. Në qoftë se një projektligj që presidentit nuk i pëlqen, i paraqitet atij nga fundi i punimeve të Kongresit, ai mund ta lejë atë fare pa nënshkruar. Me shtyrjen e punimeve të Kongresit, projektligji bëhet i pavlefshëm. Një praktikë e tillë quhet veto xhepi_

dhjetë ditëve (përjashtuar të djelat) nga dita që i është paraqitur atij, ai hyn në fuqi njëlloj sikur të ishte nënshkruarprej tij, me përjashtim të atyre rasteve kur me shtyr-jen e punimeve të tij, Kongresi e pengon dorëzimin e projektligjit duke bërë kësh-tu që ai të mos njihet si ligj.

Çdo urdhëresë, vendim, apo votim për të cilët kërkohet miratimi i Senatit dhe i Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve (me përjashtim të ndonjë rasti kur shtyhen punimet) i paraqitet presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe përpara se të hyjë në fiiqi, mira-tohet prej tij; nëse nuk aprovohet prej tij, ai miratohet nga dy të tretat e anëtarëve të Senatit dhe Dhomës së Përfaqësueve, sipas rregullave dhe kufizimeve për rastet e projektligjeve.

*Paragrafi 8*    Kongresi ka të drejtë:
Të vejë dhe të mbledhë taksat, taksat doganore, tatimet dhe taksat e brendshme, të paguajë borxhet dhe të sigurojë mbrojtjen e vendit dhe mirëqenien e përgjith-shme të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Të gjitha taksat doganore, tatimet dhe taksat e brendshme janë të njëjta në të gjithë territorin e Shteteve të Bashkuara;

Të marrë kredi për llogari të Shteteve të Bashkuara;

Të rregullojë tregtinë me vendet e huaja, midis shteteve të ndryshme dhe me fiset indiane;
çështjen e falimentimit në të gjithë Shtetet e Bashkuara;

Të nxjerrë monedha, të caktojë vlerën e tyre dhe të valutës së huaj dhe të përcaktojë standardet e peshës dhe të gjatësisë;

_(pocket veto). Këtë e përdorin presidentët kur nuk duan ta përdorin veton haptazi për projektligje që atyre nuk u pëlqejnë.

TË DREJTAT QËI NJIHEN KONGRESIT   Taksat doganore janë taksa që vihen për mallrat që hyjnë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Taksat e brendshme janë taksa për shitjen, përdorimin ose prodhimin dhe ndonjëherë edhe për veprime apo përfitime tregtare. Kështu për shembull, taksat për firmat, taksat për duhanin dhe ato për argëtimin janë taksa të brendshme.

Ky paragraf, që quhet paragrafipër tregtinë, i jep Kongresit disa prej kompetencave më të rëndësishme. Gjykata e Lartë e ka shpjeguar kuptimin e fjalës tregti duke përfshirë në të jo vetëm tregtinë e mirëfilltë, por të gjitha liojet e veprimtarisë treg-tare. "Tregtia midis shteteve" quhet zakonisht tregti ndërshtetërore. Gjykata e Lartë ka urdhëruar që në tregtinë ndërshtetërore të përfshihen jo vetëm veprimet përgjatë kufijve shtetërorë, por gjithashtu çdo lloj veprimtarie që ndikon mbi tregtinë e më shumë se një shteti. Gjykata e ka shpjeguar fjalën rregulloj në kuptimin nxis, përkrah, mbroj, ndaloj ose kufizoj. Rrjedhimisht, Kongresi mund të nxjerrë ligje dhe të caktojë fonde për meremetimin e kanaleve të lundrueshme, për vendosj'en e masave të sigurisë ajrore dhe për ndalimin e transportit midis shteteve për mallra të caktuara. Ai mund të kontrollojë transportin e njerëzve e të trenave, aksionet dhe obligacionet, madje edhe sinjalet televizive. Kongresi e ka cilësuar largimin përtej kufijve shtetërorë për t'i shpëtuar policisë shtetërore ose lokale si krim federativ. Ai ndalon gjithashtu punonjësit e transportit ndërshtetëror të udhëtarëve që gjatë shërbimit të bëjnë dallime midis udhëtarëve për shkak të racës.

Nga ky paragraf dhe nga paragrafi që e lejon Kongresin të rregullojë tregtinë dhe të marrë kredi, Kongresi ka të drejtë të autorizojë bankat kombëtare për veprime bankare dhe të vendosë Sistemin Federativ Rezervë._

Të marrë masa për ndëshkimin e atyre që fallsifikojnë letrat me vlerë dhe mone-dhat në Shtetet e Bashkuara;

Të vendosë zyrat postare dhe rrugët postare;

Të nxisë përparimin e shkencës dhe të artizanatit, duke i siguruar autorëve dhe shpikësve për një kohë të kufizuar të drejtën e veçantë për botimet dhe shpikjet e tyre përkatëse;

Të ngrejë gjykata më të ulëta se Gjykata e Lartë.

Të përcaktojë dhe të dënojë piratëritë dhe kundërvajtjet në ujërat ndërkombëtare dhe shkeljen e ligjeve të vendeve të tjera;

Të shpallë luftë, të lëshojë Letrat e Kundërsulmit dhe të nxjerrë urdhëresa për trajti-min e rasteve të zënies së kundërshtarëve në tokë apo në det;

Të ngrejë dhe të mbajë ushtri. Mjetet fmanciare për këtë qëllim nuk sigurohen për një periudhë më të gjatë kohe se dy vjet;

Të ngrejë dhe të mbajë Flotë Ushtarake Detare;

Të nxjerrë ligje për drejtimin dhe kontrollin e Forcave Ushtarake Detare e Tokëso

Të marrë masa për thirrjen e Forcave të Mbrojtjes Territoriale për të zbatuar li-gjet e Unionit, për të shtypur kryengritjet dhe zmbrapsur pushtuesit;

Të marrë masa për organizimin, armatosjen e stërvitjen e Forcave të Mbrojtjes Territoriale dhe për drejtimin e një pjese të tyre që mund të përdoret në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara, duke i njohur shteteve të drejtën për të emëruar oficerët dhe stërvitur Forcat e Mbrojtjes Territoriale sipas rregullave të paracaktuara nga Kongresi;

Të zbatojë ekskluzivisht legjislacionin për distriktin (që nuk ka sipërfaqe më të madhe se dhjetë milje katror), që me lejen e shteteve të veçanta dhe me pranimin e Kongresit bëhet selia e qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe të ushtrojë të njëjtat

_Letrat me vlerë janë obligacionet qeveritare.

Në bazë të këtij ligji sigurohet e drejta e autorit edhe në fushën e fotografisë dhe të kinematografisë.

Të tilla gjykata federative "më të ulëta se Gjykata e Lartë" janë për shembull gjykatat për distriktet e Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe gjykatat për shqyrtimin e ankesave.

Juridiksionin për krimet e kryera në ujërat ndërkombëtare e ushtron Kongresi dhe jo shtetet.

Luftë mund të shpallë vetëm Kongresi. Megjithatë ka patur raste kur presidenti, duke qenë komandant i përgjithshëm, i ka futur Shtetet e Bashkuara në luftra që nuk kanë qenë shpallur nga Kongresi. Luftra të pashpallura kanë qenë Lufta e Koresë (1950-1953) dhe Lufta e Vietnamit (1957-1975). Letrat e Kundërsulmit janë dokumente që autorizojnë anijet private të sulmojnë anijet armike.

Kongresi i ka dhënë të drejtë presidentit të vendosë për rastet e pushtimit ose të kryengritjes. Në të tilla raste, presidenti mund të mobilizojë Gardën Kombëtare.

Qeveria federative ndihmon shletet për të mbajtur Forcat e Mbrojtjes Territoriale, që njihen gjithashtu me emrin Garda Kombëtare. Deri në vitin 1916, Forcat e Mbrojtjes Territoriale ishin nën kontrollin e plotë të shtetit. Por atë vit, në bazë të Dekretit për Mbrojtjen Kombëtare, u krijua Garda Kombëtare dhe u bë mobilizimi i saj, duke e përfshirë atë në shërbim kombëtar në rrethana të caktuara.

Ky paragraf e bën Kongresin organin ligjvënës jo vetëm për distriktin Kolumbia, por për të gjitha territoret federative në të cilat ndodhen fortifikimet, bazat detare, arse-nalet dhe veprat apo ndërtesat e tjera federative._

kompetenca për të gjitha territoret e blera me pëlqimin e legjislaturës së shtetit për-katës ku do të ngrihen fortifikimet, depot, arsenalet, kantjeret detare dhe ndërtesat e tjera të nevojshme;

Të nxjerrë të gjitha ligjet e domosdoshme dhe të duhura për zbatimin e kompeten-cave të mësipërme dhe të të gjitha kompetencave të tjera që i janë dhënë qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara apo departamenteve ose zyrtarëve të veçantë të saj nëpër-mjet kësaj Kushtetute.

*Paragrafi 9* Emigrimi ose importimi i atyre personave që secili prej shteteve ekzistuese i gjykon të përshtatshëm, nuk mund të ndalohet nga Kongresi përpara vitit 1808. Megjithatë për të tilla importime mund të vihen taksa që nuk e kalojnë shumën dhjetë dollarë për çdo person.

E drejta e urdhrit Habeas Corpus mund të mos merret parasysh vetëm në ato raste kur, për shkak kryengritjeje ose pushtimi, një gjë të tillë e kërkon sigurimi publik.

Ndalohet nxjerrja e projektligjeve për heqjen e të drejtave civile apo e ligjeve ex post facto.

Tatimi për frymë ose taksa [të tjera të drejtpërdrejta] mund të vihen vetëm në raport me të dhënat e regjistrimit ose numërimit të popullsisë përpara vendosjes së tatimit.

Ndalohet vënia e tatimeve apo e taksave doganore mbi mallrat që eksportohen nga cilido shtet i veçantë.

Ndalohet favorizimi nëpërmjet rregulloreve të tregtisë dhe të tatimeve, i portit të një shteti ndaj porteve të shteteve të tjera; ndalohet gjithashtu detyrimi i anijeve që shkojnë apo kthehen nga një shtet, për të hyrë, për të zhdoganuar ose për të paguar taksat doganore në një shtet tjetër.

_Ky paragraf, që njihet gjerësisht si paragrafi "i ligjeve të domosdoshme dhe të duhura" e lejon Kongresin të trajtojë shumë çështje që në Kushtetutë nuk përmenden në mënyrë të veçantë. Duke iu përshtatur zhvillimeve të reja, Kongresi ka mundur të nxjerrë ligje të domosdoshme, duke i bërë Kushtetutës një numër të vogël shlojcash, Një përshtatshmëri e tillë shpjegon faktin pse kjo Kushtetutë është një ndër kushtetutat e shkruara më të vjetra.

TË DREJTAT QË NUKINJIHEN KONGRESIT   Ky paragraf bën fjalë për tregtinë e skllevërve. Tregtarët e skllevërve dhe disa pronarë skllevërish kërkonin të siguro-heshin që Kongresi të mund të mos e ndalonte futjen në vend të skllevërve afrikanë deri në vitin 1808. Atë vit, Kongresi e ndaloi përfundimisht tregtinë e skllevërve.

Urdhri habeas corpus është urdhër i ligjshëm që i detyron personat që mbajnë dikë në gjendje arresti, ta nxjerrin atë në gjyq. Atje ata duhet ië shpjegojnë arsyet e ndalimit të tij. Në qoftë se arsyet e paraqitura nuk pranohen, gjyqtari jep urdhër për lirimin e të arrestuarit.

Projektligjet për heqj&n e të drejtave civile janë dekrete që nxirren nga një legjisla-turë për dënimin e një personi pa gjyq. Ligjet expost facto janë ligje për ndësh-kimin e një veprimi që në kohën e kryerjes së tij, nuk quhej i paligjshëm.

Tatlmi për frymë është taksë që i paguhet shtetit njëlloj nga të gjithë shtetasit. Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë ky paragraf e ndalonte mbledhjen e taksës mbi pasurinë. Megji-thatë amendamenti XVI e shfuqizoi vendimin e mësipërm të gjykatës.

Në fjalinë e mësipërme, fjala eksportohen do të thotë dërgohen në shtetet e tjera ose në vendet e tjera. Shtetet e Jugut kishin frikë se mos qeveria e re taksonte mallrat që ato eksportonin, duke rënduar kështu në ekonominë e tyre. Ky ligj e ndalon një taksim të tillë. Megjithatë Kongresi mund të ndalojë transportin e mallrave të veçantë ose të përcaktojë kushtet e transportimit të tyre.

Kongresi nuk mund të nxjerrë ligje për tregtinë, që favorizojnë një shtet përpara një shteti tjetër. Nuk është e nevojshme që anijet që udhëtojnë nga një shtet në një tjetër të paguajnë taksa për të mundësuar një gjë të tillë._

Tërheqja e parave nga arka e shtetit mund të bëhet vetëm në rastet e parashikuara me ligj. Herë pas here botohet një pasqyrë dhe llogari e rregullt e të ardhurave dhe e shpenzimeve të buxhetit të shtetit.

Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk japin tituj fisnikërie. Asnjë person që ka një post të besuar apo detyrë për të cilën paguhet në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara, nuk mund të marrë asnjë lloj dhurate, shpërblimi, detyre ose titulli prej cilido mbreti, princi apo shteti tjetër, pa pëlqimin e Kongresit.

*Paragrafi 10* Asnjë shtet nuk lejohet të hyjë në një traktat, aleancë apo konfedera-të; të lëshojë Letra Kundërsulmi; të presë monedha; të emetojë kartëmonedha; ta bëjë shlyerjen e borxheve me mjete të tjera përveç monedhave prej ari dhe argjen-di; të nxjerrë ndonjë projektligj për heqjen e të drejtave civile, ligj expost facto, apo ligj për heqjen e detyrimeve që rrjedhin nga kontratat; ose të japë tituj fisnikërie.

Asnjë shtet nuk lejohet të vejë kurrfarë tatimesh apo taksash doganore për mall-rat e importit dhe të eksportit pa pëlqimin e Kongresit, me përjashtim të atyre ras-teve kur një gjë e tillë është tepër e domosdoshme për zbatimin e rregullave të kon-trollit. Fitimi neto i të gjitha tatimeve dhe taksave doganore të vëna nga një shtet për mallrat e importit dhe të eksportit administrohet nga arka e shtetit e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Të gjitha rregullat e këtij lloji i nënshtrohen rishikimit dhe kontrollit të Kongresit.

Asnjë shtet nuk lejohet që pa pëlqimin e Kongresit, të vejë ndonjë lloj takse doga-nore për tonazhin e një mjeti transporti, të mbajë trapa ose anije luftarake në kohë paqeje, të hyjë në ndonjë marrëveshje ose pakt me një shtet tjetër ose fuqi të huaj, ose të futet në luftë, përveç atyre rasteve kur mund të jetë pushtuar vetë ose kur mund të kërcënohet nga një rrezik i tillë i pashmangshëm, për të cilin nuk duhet humbur kohë.


_Fondet shtetërore nuk mund të shpenzohen pa pëlqimin e Kongresit. Për këtë Kongresi herë pas here duhet të nxjerrë bilancin. Caktimin e fondeve për shumicën e programeve qeveritare, Kongresi e bën në shuma të përgjithshme, pasi për caktimin e fondeve të veçanta do të duhej shumë kohë.

Kongresi nuk mund t'i japë askujt titull fisnikërie, si për shembull konteshë apo dukë, Zyrtarët qeveritarë nuk mund të pranojnë dhurata, detyra, shpërblime apo tituj prej vendeve të tjera pa pëlqimin e Kongresit.


TË DREJTAT QË NUKI NJIHEN SHTETEVE

Asnjë shtet nuk mund të taksojë mallrat që hyjnë apo dalin nga ai shtet, pa pëlqimin e Kongresit. Shteti mund të caktojë tarifa të ulëta për mbulimin e shpenzimeve të kontrollit. Fitimet e nxjerra nga taksat për tregtinë midis shteteve i kalojnë qeverisë federative.

Vetëm qeveria federative ka të drejtë të nënshkruajë traktate dhe të zbatojë masat për mbrojtjen e vendit._

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje!

*Arb*, jam duke e postuar ne kete menyer pasi qe lexuesi nuk do te merzitete nga shkrimi i gjate, keshtu po ta postoj gjithe Kushtetuten menjehere sot, mendimi ime eshte qe askush nuk do te kete durim ta lexoj deri ne fund edhe pse e gjitha me sqarime eshte rreth 50 faqe.

*Khalid* . Pergjigja e juaj me larte eshte vetem mendimi i juaj dhe asgje tjeter. Une mendoj qe mendimi i juaj eshte i kot. Nuk jeni i pari as i fundit qe thuani kete.

*amaro*Amerika nuk bene perpjekje ta sundon boten, Bush eshte president sot dhe nuk ka vizione ta sundoj boten. Amerika nuk merr fund me largimin e Bushit. Ishte Amerika qe perdori bomben atomike ne Japoni, por ishte ajo Amerika qe e ndertoj Japonin deri ne kete shkalle qe eshte sot me teknologjine me te zhvilluar ne bote. Kujtoje Normandin, 2500 ushtar Amerike vdiqen per nje dite per te filluar clirimin e Evropes nga nazismi gjermane. Fal Amerikes Franca, Gjermania etj nuk jane rebulika te ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik, kujtoje Stalinin dhe fuqin e Armates se Kuqe ne ate kohe.

REALITETI ESHTE I ASHPER.

----------


## macia_blu

që kombi amerikan është gjëja më e arnuar në botë, dmth nuk është  komb hiç.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Ne faqet qe vijojne, jepet teksti i plote i Kushtetutes se Shteteve te Bashkuara, me shenime sqaruese. Me shkronja *te nenvizuara dhe te pjerta* jane sqarime rreth kushtetutes ndersa ne kllapa katrore eshte teksi i hequr nga Kushtetuta e Sh.B.A-ve.




*NENI II*

*Paragrafi 1* Pushteti ekzekutiv ushtrohet nga presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ai e mban këtë detyrë për një mandat katërvjeçardhe së bashku me zëven-dëspresidentin, i cili zgjidhet për të njëjtën periudhë, zgjidhen në këtë mënyrë:

DEGA EKZEKUTIVE

Secili shtet emëron sipas mënyrës që parashtron legjislatura e tij përkatëse, një nu-mër deputetësh të barabartë me numrin e përgjithshëm të senatorëve dhe përfa-qësuesve me të cilët ai përfaqësohet në Kongres. Deputet nuk mund të zgjidhet asnjë senator, përfaqësues apo person që mban një post të besuar apo detyrë për të cilën paguhet, në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

[Deputetët mblidhen në shtetet e tyre përkatëse dhe votojnë me fletë votimi për dy persona, prej të cilëve, të paktën njëri nuk duhet të banojë në të njëjtin shtet me ata. Ata hartojnë një listë me emrat e të gjithë personave, për të cilët është votuar si dhe me numrin përkatës të votave për secilin. Lista e nënshkruar dhe e vërtetuar dërgohet e vulosur në selinë e qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara, ku e merr në dorë presidenti i Senatit. Presidenti i Senatit i hap listat në praninë e Senatit dhe të Dho-mës së Përfaqësuesve. Pastaj bëhet numërimi i votave. Personi me numrin më të madh të votave bëhet president, në qoftë se ky numër përbën shumicën e numrit të përgjithshëm të deputetëve të emëruar. Në qoftë se një shumicë të tillë votash e ka fituar më shurnë se një person dhe numri i votave është i barabartë, atëherë Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve menjëherë zgjedh me fletë votimi president njërin prej ty-re. Në qoftë se asnjëri prej tyre nuk fiton shumicën e votave, Dhoma e bën zgjedh-jen e presidentit duke votuar në të njëjtën mënyrë për pesë të parët e listës. Në zgjedhjen e presidentit, numërimi i votave bëhet në bazë shtetesh. Kështu përfaqë-suesit e çdo shteti kanë nga një votë. Kuorumi për këtë qëllim përbëhet prej një ose më shumë anëtarësh nga dy të tretat e shteteve, ku për të bërë zgjedhjen është e ne-vojshme shumica e të gjitha shteteve. Në çdo rast, pas zgjedhjes së presidentit, ai që do të ketë grumbulluar numrin më të madh të votave të deputetëve, bëhet zë-vendëspresident. Por në qoftë se me numër të barabartë votash ka dy apo më shumë persona, atëherë zgjedhjen e zëvendëspresidentit e bën Senati duke votuar me fletë votimi.]

Kongresi mund të përcaktojë kohën e zgjedhjes së deputetëve dhe ditën në të cilën ata do të japin votën e tyre. Kjo ditë është e njëjtë në të gjithë Shtetet e Bashkuara.

Në postin e presidentit mund të zgjidhen vetëm shtetasit që kanë lindur në Shtetet e Bashkuara, ose ato persona që në kohën e miratimit të Kushtetutës kanë qenë shtetas të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Këtë post nuk mund ta gëzojë askush që nuk ka mbushur moshën 35 vjeç dhe që nuk ka banuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara për 14 vjet.

Në rastet e shkarkimit të presidentit nga detyra, të vdekjes, dorëheqjes ose paaftësi-së së tij për të ushtruar kompetencat dhe detyrat që rrjedhin nga posti, ky funk-sion i kalon zëvendëspresidentit. Kongresi merr masa ligjore që për rastet e shkarki-mit, vdekjes, dorëheqjes ose paaftësisë si të presidentit, ashtu edhe të zëvendëspre-

_Në bazë të këtij paragrafi, formohet Trupi i Deputetëve, që është një grup përfaqë-suesish të zgjedhur nga populli i çdo shteti të veçantë, që bën zgjedhjen e presi-dëntit dhe të zëvendëspresidentit.

Amendamenti XII e ndryshoi mënyrën e zgjedhjes së presidentit dhe të zëvendës-presidentit.

Më 9 gusht 1974, presidenti Riçard M. Nikson dha dorëheqjen dhe u zëvendësua nga zëvendëspresidenti Xherëlld R. Ford. Deri atëherë postin e presidentit e kishin lënë vetëm ata që kishin vdekur. Në bazë të amendamentit XXV, zëvendës-presidenti mund të bëhet president në qoftë se Presidenti nuk është më i aftë për_

-sidentit, të bëjë të njohur se cili zyrtar do ta kryejë funksionin e presidentit derisa ai të gjykohet përsëri si i aftë, ose derisa të zgjidhet një president tjetër.

Në periudha të caktuara, presidenti merr për shërbimet e tij një shpërblim, i cili as nuk rritet, as nuk pakësohet gjatë gjithë periudhës përtë cilën është zgjedhur. Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai nuk merr asnjë lloj shpërblimi tjetër nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo nga shtetet e veçanta.

Përpara se të fillojë nga detyra, presidenti bën betimin ose premtimin solemn të mëposhtëm: "Betohem (ose premtoj) solemnisht se do ta kryej me besnikëri dety-rën e presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe do ta ruaj, mbroj dhe përkrah Kush-tetutën e Shteteve të Bashkuara me të gjitha aftësitë e mia."

*Paragrafi 2* Presidenti është komandant i përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë dhe i Flotës së Shteteve të Bashkuara, si dhe i Forcave të Mbrojtjes Territoriale të shteteve të ve-çanta, kur ato mobilizohen në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ai mund të kër-kojë me shkrim mendimin e zyrtarit më të lartë të çdo dege ekzekutive rreth çfarë-do çështjeje që ka të bëjë me detyrat e saj përkatëse dhe krahas kësaj, ka gjithashtu të drejtë të japë shtyrjen ose faljen e dënimit për shkelje të ligjeve të Shteteve të Bash-kuara, me përjashtim të rasteve të padive.

Ai ka të drejtë që me këshillën dhe miratimin e Senatit të nënshkruajë traktate, me kusht që dy të tretat e senatorëve të pranishëm të japin pëlqimin e tyre. Ai emëron me këshillën dhe miratimin e Senatit, ambasadorët, të derguarit e posaçëm dhe konsujt, gjyqtarët e Gjykatës së Lartë dhe të gjithë zyrtarët e tjerë të lartë të Shteteve të Bashkuara, emërimet e të cilëve këtu nuk janë parashikuar dhe që vendosen me ligj. Megjithatë sipas gjykimit të tij, Kongresi mund t'ia besojë me ligj emërimin e zyrtarëve më të ulët, vetë presidentit, gjykatave apo kryetarëve të departamenteve.

Presidenti ka të drejtë të bëjë emërime për të plotësuar të gjitha vendet e lira që mund të jenë krijuar gjatë periudhës së pushimeve të Senatit, duke bërë emërime që vlejnë deri në fund të sesionit të ardhshëm.

*Paragrafi 3* Ai informon herë pas here Kongresin për gjendjen e Unionit dhe i parashtron për shqyrtim masa që sipas gjykimit të tij janë të nevojshme dhe të do-bishme. Në raste të jashtëzakonshme, ai mund të kërkojë mbledhjen e të dyja dho-mave ose të njërës prej tyxe dhe në rast se ato nuk bien dakord për kohën e mbledh-jes, ai mund ta shtyjë atë për një kohë që ai e shikon të përshtatshme; pret ambasa-dorët dhe të dërguarit e tjerë të posaçëm; kujdeset për zbatimin me korrektësi te ligjeve dhe emëron në detyrë të gjithë zyrtarët e lartë të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

_ta kryer një detyrë të tillë. Në të jepen gjithashtu me hollësi edhe kushtet për një kalim të tillë.

Duke caktuar për këtë detyrë pagë, Kushtetuta bën të mundur që edhe një njeri i varfër të bëhet president Paga e presidentit nuk mund të ngrihet ose të ulet gjatë periudhës për të cilën ai ose ajo është zgjedhur. Presidenti nuk mund të marrë ndonjë pagë tjetër nga qeveria federative ose shtetet e veçanta.

Në Kushtetutë nuk përcaktohet se përpara kujt duhet të betohet presidenti i ri. Presi-denti Xhorxh Uashington u betua përpara Robërt R. Livingstëunit, që ishte zyrtar shte-tëror në Nju-Jork. Më pas u bë zakon që betimi të bëhej përpara kryetarit të Gjykatës së Lartë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kelvin Kulixh u betua në shtëpinë e tij në Ver-mont, përpara të atit, i cili atëherë ishte magjistrat. Megjithatë atij iu desh të betohej përsëri përpara gjykatësit të Gjykatës së Lartë të distriktit Kolumbia, Edëllf A. Huling.

 Kompetencat e presidentit si Komandant i Përgjithshëm janë shumë të më-dha. Megjithatë presidenti duhet t'i nënshtrohet ligjit themelor të vendit edhe në kohë lufte.

Hartuesit e Kushtetutës synonin që për disa çështje, Senati të shërbente si trup këshillues i Presidentit, ashtu siç e këshillonte monarkun në Britaninë e Madhe Dhoma e Lordëve.
Presidenti mund të nënshkruajë traktate dhe të emërojë qeveritarë të ndryshëm. Megjithatë përpara përtundimit, traktati duhet të miratohet nga dy të tretat e senato-rëve të pranishëm. Krahas kësaj, emërimi i zyrtarëve të lartë bëhet pasi të jetë apro vuar nga më shumë se gjysma e senatorëve të pranishëm.

Kjo do të thotë që jashtë sesioneve të Senatit, presidenti mund të bëjë emërime të përkohshme për të ciiat kërkohet miratimi i Senatit.

 Presidenti informon Kongresin çdo vit mbi gjendjen në vend. Presidentët Xhorxh Uashington dhe Xhon Edëms e kanë informuar vetë Kongresin. Për më shumë se 100 vjet më pas, shumica e presidentëve i kanë dërguar Kongresit informacion me shkrim, i cili është lexuar pastaj në Kongres. Presidenti Udrou Uillson i ka lexuar vetë informacionet e tij. Kështu ka vepruar edhe presidenti Frenklin D. Ruzvelt bashkë me të gjithë presidentët e tjerë që janë emëruar pas tij. Shpeshherë informacionet e presidentit kanë ndikim të madh në opinionin publik, po kështu edhe në Kongres._

*Paragrafi 4* Presidenti, zëvendëspresidenti dhe të gjithë zyrtarët e tjerë civilë të Shteteve të Bashkuara shkarkohen nga detyra në qoftë se paditen dhe dënohen për tradhti, rryshfet ose krime dhe kundërvajtje të tjera të larta.

_Ndër informacionet më të famshme në Kongres kanë qenë Doktrina e Monrout dhe informacioni i presidentit Uillson "Katërmbëdhjetë pika".
Gjatë viteve 1800, thirrjen e sesioneve të Kongresit e bënin presidentët. Ndërsa sot Kongresi qëndron i mbledhur pothuajse gjatë gjithë kohës. Asnjë presidenti nuk i është dashur ndonjëherë të shtyjë kohën e mbledhjes së Kongresit.
Përgjegjësia që ka presidenti "për tu kujdesur për zbatimin me korrektësi të ligjeve" bën që ai të kryesojë qeverinë kombëtare në punën e saj për zbatimin e ligjeve. Çdo zyrtar federativ, qoftë civil apo ushtarak, autorizohet nga vetë presidenti._

*[Vijon]*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Neni III*

*Paragrafi 1* Pushteti juridik i Shteteve të Bashkuara ushtrohet nga një Gjykatë e Lartë dhe nga gjykata më të ulëta për formimin e të cilave Kongresi mund të vendo-së herë pas here. Gjyqtarët, si të Gjykatës së Lartë ashtu edhe të gjykatave më të ulë-ta, e ushtrojnë detyrën për aq kohë sa e kryejnë atë pa të meta dhe në kohë të cak-tuara marrin për shërbimet e tyre pagë e cila nuk mund të zvogëlohet për kohën gjatë së cilës ata vazhdojnë ta ushtrojnë këtë detyrë.

*Paragrafi 2* Pushteti juridik shtrihet për të gjitha rastet në fushën e drejtësisë dhe të ligjshmërisë që rrjedhin nga kjo Kushtetutë, për ligjet e Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe traktatet që janë nënshkruar ose që do të nënshkrohen në të ardhmen në bazë të këtyre ligjeve; për të gjitha rastet që kanë të bëjnë me ambasadorët, të dërguarit e posaçëm dhe konsujt; për të gjitha rastet e gjykatave që ushtrojnë juridiksionin de-tar dhe për vetë këtë juridiksion; për mosmarrëveshjet në të cilat Shtetet e Bashkua-ra përbëjnë njërën palë; për mosmarrëveshjet midis dy ose më shumë shteteve, [midis një shteti dhe shtetasve të një shteti tjetërj midis shtetasve të shteteve të ndryshme, midis shtetasve të të njëjtit shtet, që kanë pretendime pronësore për si-përfaqe në zotërim të shteteve të tjera, si dhe midis një shteti apo shtetasve të tij dhe një shteti të huaj, [shtetasve ose subjekteve të huaja.]

Për të gjitha rastet që kanë të bëjnë me ambasadorët, të dërguarit e tjerë të posaçëm dhe konsujt, si dhe për rastet kur një shtet i veçantë përbën njërën palë në një gjy-kim, Gjykata e Lartë ushtron juridiksion fillestar. Për të gjitha rastet e tjera të lart-

_DEGA JURIDIKE   Gjatë hartimit të Kushtetutës është patur parasysh që gjykatat të jenë të pavarura si nga legjislatura, ashtu edhe nga presidenti. Kushti sipas të cilit gjyqtarët mund ta ushtrojnë detyrën "për sa kohë e kryejnë atë pa të meta" do të thotë që ata mund ta ushtrojnë atë detyrë përherë, në qoftë se nuk paditen dhe dënohen. Kjo i mbron ata nga ndonjë kërcënim për përjashtim që mund t'u bëjë
presidenti që i ka emëruar ata në detyrë ose cilido president tjetër gjatë ushtrimit të detyrës së tyre. Rregulli sipas të cilit paga e gjyqtarëve nuk mund të zvogëlohet, i mbron gjyqtarët nga ndonjë presion që mund t'u bëjë Kongresi ose nga ndonjë
kërcënim po prej tij, për t'i paguar me një pagë aq lë ulët sa të detyroheshin të jepnin dorëheqjen.

Mbi bazë të së drejtës që kanë gjykatat federative për të shqyrtuar "rastet që rrjedhin nga kjo Kushtetutë", Gjykata e Lartë ushtron të drejtën për t'i shpallur ligjet e
Kongresit si jokushtetues. Kjo e drejtë për "rishikim juridik" u njoh pas vendimit historik të marrë nga kryegjyqtari Xhon Marshëll në gjykimin e çështjes së Marburit kundër Medisonit në vitin 1803.Amendamenti XI e shfuqizoi pjesën midis një shteti dhe shtetasve të një shteti tjetër, pasi një shtetas nuk mund të ngrejë padi kundër një shteti tjetër në një gjykatë
federative.

Shprehja sipas së cilës Gjykata e Lartë ushtron juridiksion fillestar për rastet që lidhen me përfaqësuesit e vendeve të huaja dhe për rastet kur një shtet i veçantë përbën njërën prej palëve në një gjykim, do të thotë që të tilla raste i paraqiten_


përmendura, Gjykata e Lartë ushtron juridiksion apelues si për ligjet, ashtu edhe për vendimet gjyqësore, me përjashtim të atyre rasteve dhe në bazë të atyre rregu-llave që përcakton Kongresi.

Proçeset gjyqësore për të gjitha krimet, me përjashtim të rasteve të padive, kryeso-hen nga juria dhe zhvillohen në shtetin ku është kryer krimi. Për ato raste kur krimi nuk është kryer brenda territorit të një shteti të veçantë, proçesi gjyqësor zhvillohet në vendin apo në vendet që mund të caktojë me ligj Kongresi.

*Paragrafi 3* Tradhti kundër Shteteve të Bashkuara konsiderohen vetëm ato raste kur kundër Shteteye të Bashkuara zhvillohet luftë, ose kur bashkohesh me armiqtë e tyre duke i dhënë ndihma dhe përkrahje. Askush nuk mund të dënohet për tradh-ti pa deponimin e dy dëshmitarëve për të njëjtin akt të kryer, apo pa pohimin e vetë të akuzuarit në gjyq të hapur.
Kongresi ka të drejtë të shpallë dënimin për tradhtinë. Dënimi i dhënë nuk ndikon në lidhjet e gjakut, apo në heqjen e të drejtave civile të të dënuarit, pas kryerjes së afatit të dënimit.

_menjëherë për gjykim Gjykatës së Lartë. Ndërsa përsa i përket rasteve të tjera, Gjykata e Lartë ushtron juridiksion apelues, që do të thotë se këto raste gjykohen më parë nga gjykatat më të ulëta dhe mund t'i paraqiten Gjykatës së Lartë për rishikim, në qoftë se një apelim i tillë parashtrohet nga Kongresi. Kongresi nuk mund të heqë apo të ndryshojë juridiksionin fillestar të Gjykatës së Lartë, por megji-thatë mund t'i heqë dikujt të drejtën për të apeluar në këtë gjykatë ose mund të caktojë kushtet që duhen plotësuar për të bërë apel.

 Askush nuk mund të dënohet për tradhti kundër Shteteve të Bashkuara në qoftë se ai apo ajo nuk e pranon atë vetë haptas në gjyq, ose në qoftë se dy dëshmitarë nuk dëshmojnë se ai apo ajo ka kryer një akt tradhtie. Të flasësh apo të mendosh për kryerjen e një akti tradhtie nuk përbën tradhti.

Shprehja "dënimi i dhënë nuk ndikon në lidhjet e gjakut" do të thotë që familja e tradhtarit nuk e vuan fajin e tij. Më parë kishte raste kur dënohej edhe familja e shkelësit të ligjit.

*Një pj'esë e madhe e këtij neni është marrë fj'alë për fjalë nga Nenet e Konfederatës._



*Neni IV*

*Paragrafi 1* Ligjet, dokumentet dhe vendimet gjyqësore të çdo shteti të veçantë gëzojnë në çdo shtet tjetër besim dhe vlerësim të plotë. Kongresi mund të përcak-tojë nëpërmjet ligjesh të përgjithshme mënyrën e vërtetimit të këtyre ligjeve, doku-menteve dhe vendimeve gjyqësore, si dhe pasojat e tyre.

*Paragrafi 2* Shtetasit e çdo shteti të veçantë gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat dhe liritë e shtetasve të shteteve të tjera.

Një person që akuzohet në cilindo shtet për tradhti, kundërvajtje apo çdo lloj krimi tjetër dhe që për t'iu shmangur gjykimit, largohet në një shtet tjetër, me kërkesën e qeverisë së shtetit prej nga ku është larguar, dorëzohet dhe i jepet për gjykim shtetit që ushtron juridiksionin për krimin e kryer.

_LJDHJET E SHTETEVE ME NJËRI-TJETRIN    Ky paragraf kërkon që çdo shtet të vlerësojë ligjet, dokumentet dhe vendimet gjyqësore të shteteve të tjera Një iigj i tillë e pengon një person, që për t'iu shmangur gjykimit, largohet nga një shtet në
një tjetër.

Kjo do të thotë që shtetasit që udhëtojnë nga një shtet në tjetrin gëzojnë automa- tikisht të gjitha të drejtat dhe liritë që kanë shtetasit e atij shteti. Disa të drejta, siç është për shembull e drejta për të votuar, nuk ushtrohen menjëherë, por kërkojnë
që të kesh banuar për një periudhë në atë shtet, madje ndoshta edhe kushte të tjera. Fjala "shtetas" në këtë përdorim nuk i përfshin shoqatat.

Në qoftë se një person kryen një krim në një shtet të caktuar dhe më pas largohet në një shtet tjetër, guvernatori i shtetit në të cilin është kryer krimi mund të kërkojë dorëzimin e të ikurit. Ky veprim përshkruhet në anglisht me fjalën extradition, që do të thotë dorëzim i një të ikuri shtetit që e kërkon. Rastet kur guvernatorët nuk kanë pranuar të dorëzojnë të tillë persona kanë qenë të pakta. Arsyet për veprime të tilla mund të kenë qenë kryerja e krimit shumë vite më parë ose mendimi se i ikuri_

[Askush që është i detyraar të shërbejë apo punojë në një shtet të caktuar sipas ligje-ve të atjeshme dhe që arratiset në një shtet tjetër, nuk mund të lirohet nga një shër-bim apo punë e tillë në bazë të ligjeve dhe rregullave të shtetit në të cilin ndodhet. Ai dorëzohet në qoftë se pala për të cilën ai shërbente apo punonte, e kërkon atë.]

*Paragrafi 3* Shtetet e reja mund të pranohen nga Kongresi në këtë Union. Por asnjë shtet i ri nuk mund të formohet apo ngrihet brenda juridiksionit të një shteti tjetër. Po ashtu asnjë shtet nuk mund të krijohet nga bashkimi i dy apo më shumë shteteve ose pjesëve të shteteve, pa pëlqitnin e legjislaturës së shteteve të interesua-ra dhe të Kongresit.

Kongresi ka të drejtë të vendosë dhe të nxjerrë të gjitha ligjet dhe rregullat e ne-vojshme për respektimin e tërësisë territoriale dhe të çdo pasurie tjetër të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Asnjë ligj në këtë Kushtetutë nuk do të shpjegohet në mënyrë të atillë që të nxisë pretendimet e Shteteve të Bashkuara apo të ndonjë shteti të veçantë.

*Paragrafi 4* Shtetet e Bashkuara i sigurojnë çdo shteti në këtë Union një formë re-publikane të qeverisjes së vendit dhe mbrojnë secilin prej tyre nga pushtimi; ndërsa me kërkesën e legjislaturës ose të guvernatorit (kur legjislatura nuk mund të mbli-dhet) të atij shteti e mbrojnë atë edhe nga aktet e dhunës në vend.

_mund të mos gjykohej drejtë në shtetin tjetër. Nuk është e qartë se si qeveria fede-rative mund ta zbatojë këtë paragraf.

Personat që "janë të detyruar të shërbejnë apo punojnë" nënkuptonin skllevërit ose shërbëtorët e kontraktuar (persona që ishin të detyruar nga kontrata që kishin nënshkruar t'i shërbenin dikujt për disa vite). Meqenëse sot në Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk ekziston më një dukuri e tiilë, kjo pjesë e Kushtetutës e ka humbur forcën e saj, duke u zëvendësuar nga amendamenti XIII.

 MARRËDHËNIET FEDERATË-SHTET   Shtetet e reja nuk mund të formohen nga ndarja apo bashkimi i shteteve ekzistuese pa pëlqimin e legjislaturave shtetërore dhe të Kongresit. Gjatë Luftës Civile (1861-1865), Virxhinia luftonte për Konfederatën,
kurse banorët e pjesës perëndimore të këtij shteti ishin për Unionin. Pas shkëputjes së Virxhinias Perëndimore nga Virxhinia, Kongresi e njohu shtetin ri për arsye se Virxhinia kishte bërë kryengritje.
 Në bazë të këtij paragrafi, qeveria federative duhet të sigurohet që çdo shtet të ketë "një formë republikane të qeverisjes së vendit". Qeveri republikane quhet ajo ku përfaqësuesit zgjidhen nga populli. Me urdhër të Gjykatës së Lartë, përcaktimin në se forma e qeverisjes së një shteti është republikane apo jo, e bën Kongresi dhe jo gjykatat. Sipas gjykatës, fakti nëse Kongresi i pranon senatorët dhe përfaqësuesit e një shteti, tregon se qeveria e atij shteti është republikane. Legjislatura ose guvernatori i një shteti mund të kërkojnë ndihmë federative për mposhtjen e trazirave dhe të dhunës në vend. Gjatë Grevës Pullman në vitin 1894, qeveria federative dërgoi trupa në llinois edhe pse guvernatori i shtetit nuk ishte për dërgimin e tyre._



*Neni V*


Kongresi propozon amendamente për Kushtetutën kur një gjë e tillë gjykohet e ne-vojshme nga dy të tretat e të dyja dhomave, ose thërret një kuvend për parashtri-min e amendamenteve me kërkesën e legjislaturave të dy të tretave të shteteve. Në të dyja rastet, nga përmbajtja dhe qëllimi i tyre, amendamentet vlejnë si pjesë për-bërëse e Kushtetutës pasi të jenë ratifikuar nga legjislaturat e tre të katërtave të shte-teve, ose kuvendet në po tre të katërtat e shteteve në bazë të formës së ratifikimk që përcakton Kongresi, me kusht se [asnjë amendament që mund të jetë bërë përpara vitit 1808 nuk prek pikat 1 dhe 4 të paragrafit 9 të nenit I, si dhe] asnjë shteti nuk i hiqet e drejta e barabartë e votës në Senat pa pëlqimin e vetë atij.

_ PARASHTRIMI I AMENDAMENTEVE PËR KUSHTETUTËN   Amendamentet mund të propozohen me miratimin e dy të tretave të anëtarëve të secilës dhomë të Kongresit, ose nga një kuvend kombëtar që thërret Kongresi me kërkesën e dy të tretave të shteteve. Për tu bërë pjesë e Kushtetutës, amendamentet duhet të ratifi-kohen (miratohen) nga legjislaturat e tre të katërtave të shteteve ose kuvendet në po tre të katërtat e shteteve.
Hartuesit e Kushtetutës e vështirësuan me qëllim përfshirjen në Kushtetutë të një amendamenti të ri. Kongresi ka shqyrtuar mbi 7000 amendamente, megjithatë i ka paraqitur për miratim shteteve vetëm 33 prej tyre. Nga këto janë ratifikuar vetëm 27_


*Neni VI*


Të gjitha borxhet dhe detyrimet që janë nënshkruar përpara hyrjes në fuqi të kësaj Kushtetute, përbëjnë të njëjtin detyrim për Shtetet e Bashkuara në kushtet e Kush-tetutës së re, si në kushtet e Neneve të Konfederatës.

Kjo Kushtetutë, bashkë me ligjet e Shteteve të Bashkuara që do të nxirren në zba-tim të saj, si dhe të gjitha traktatet që janë nënshkruar apo që do të nënshkruhen në të ardhmen në emër të Shteteve të Bashkuara përbëjnë ligjin themelor të vendit. Gjyqtarët në çdo shtet të veçantë i përmbahen atij pa marrë parasysh ndonjë ndry-shim që mund të kenë kushtetuta apo ligjet e cilido shteti të veçantë.

Senatorët dhe Përfaqësuesit e lartpërmendur, anëtarët e legjislaturave të shteteve të veçanta dhe të gjithë zyrtarët e degëve ekzekutive dhe juridike si të Shteteve të Bashkuara, ashtu edhe të shteteve të veçanta, zotohen nëpërmjet betimit ose prem-timit solemn të mbështesin këtë Kushtetutë. Për marrjen e çfarëdo detyre apo posti të besuar në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara nuk vihet asnjëherë si kusht përkatë-sia fetare.

_amendamente. Vetëm amendamenti XXI është ratifikuar nga kuvendet shtetërore, ndërsa të gjitha amendamentet e tjera janë ratifikuar nga legjislaturat shtetërore.
Kushtetuta nuk e cakton kohën brenda së cilës shtetet duhet të bëjnë ratifikimin e amendamentit të propozuar. Megjithatë sipas gjykatave, amendamentet duhet të ratifikohen brenda një "kohe të arsyeshme" dhe këtë kohë e përcakton Kongresi, Qysh në fillim të viteve 1900, për shumicën e amendamenteve të propozuara është kërkuar që ratifikimi të bëhet brenda një periudhe shtatë vjeçare.

BORXHET KOMBËTARE   Ky paragraf garanton respektimin e të gjitha marrë- veshjeve në bazë të të cilave Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë marrë borxhet dhe obliga- cionet përpara miratimit të Kushtetutës.

EPËRSIA E QEVERISË KOMBËTARE   Ky paragraf, që njihet si paragrafi i epër- sisë, është quajtur gjithashtu edhe kyçi i Kushtetutës. Në bazë të këtij paragrafi, për ato raste kur ligjet e një shteti bien në kundërshtim me ligjet kombëtare, fitojnë
epërsi ligjet kombëtare. Nga ana tjetër, që të hyjë në fuqi një ligj kombëtar duhet që ai të jetë në pajtim me Kushtetutën.

Sipas këtij paragrafi, Kushtetuta e Shteteve të Bashkuara ka për zyrtarët federativë dhe shtetërorë epërsi ndaj kushtetutave të cilido shteti të veçantë. Në bazë të këtij paragrafi, përkatësia fetare nuk mund të vihet si kusht për ushtrimin e një detyre federative. Një kusht i tillë vlen vetëm për qeverinë kombëtare, por amendamenti XIV e bën të vlefshëm atë edhe për qeveritë shtetërore dhe lokale._

----------


## ILovePejaa

*NENI VII*

Ratifikimi i bërë nga kongreset kushtetuese në nëntë shtete mjafton që kjo Kushte-tutë të hyjë në fuqi në shtetet ratifikuese.
Hartuar në kongresin kushtetues me miratimin e njëzëshëm të shteteve të pra-nishëm, më 17 shtator në vitin 1787 të Zotit dhe në vitin e dymbëdhjetë të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara. Për ta dëshmuar këtë, kemi nënshkruar emrat tanë:

*Xh. Uashington*, President dhe deputet nga shteti Virxhinia


Delëuer:
*Xh. Rid, Ganing Bedfordi i Ri, Xhon Dikinson, Riçërd Besët, Xh. Brum*
Meriknd:
*Xhejms Mëkhenri, Den i Shën T. Xhenifër, Deniëll Kerëll*
Virxhinia:
*Xhon Bler, Xhejms Medisoni i Ri*
Karolina Veriore:
*U. Blëunt, R. Dobs Speit, H. Uilliamson*
Karolina Jugore:
*Xh. Ratlixh, Çalz Koutsuërth Pinkni, Çalz Pinkni, Piës Butlër*
Xhorxha:
*Uilliam Fju, E. Bolduin*
Nju-Hemsbër:
*Xhon Langdon, Nikolas Gilman*
Masëçusets:
*Nethëneil Gorhëm, Rafës King*
Kënetihët:
*U. Semjuëll Xhonson, Roxhër Sherman*
Nju-Jorku: 
*Aleksandër Hamiltoii*
Nju-Xhërsi:
*U. Livingstëun, Dejvid Brerli, U. Petërson, Xh. Dejton*
Pensilvania.:
*B. Frenklin, Tomas Miflin, Robt Moris, Xh. Klajmër, T. Fitzsimëns,
Xherëd Ingërsëll, Xhejms Uillson, Gouv Moris*

----------


## ILovePejaa

*KARTA E TË DREJTAVE*

Dhjetë amendamentet e para, që njihen me emrin Karta e të Drejtave (The Bill of Rights), u propozuan më 25 shtator 1789 dhe u ratifikuan më 15 dhjetor 1791. Fillimisht amendamentet zbatoheshin vetëm për qeverinë federative. Por sipas anrienda-mentit XIV, shtetet nuk mund të privojnë asnjë shtetas nga jeta, liria ose pasuria pa "zhviilimin e një procesi të rregullt gjyqësor." Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë, kjo do të thotë se pjesa më e madhe e Kartës së të Drejtave zbatohet njëkohësisht edhe për shtetet.

*AMENDAMENTET E KUSHTETUTËS*

NENET shtesë të Kushtetutës së Shteteve të Bashkuara, të propozuara nga Kon-gresi dhe të ratifikuara nga shtetet e veçanta, në pajtim me nenin e pestë të Kushte-tutës origjinale.

*Amendamenti I*

Kongresi nuk nxjerr ligje për vendosjen e një feje apo për ndalimin e ushtrimit të li-rë të saj, për kufizimin e lirisë së fjalës dhe të shtypit apo të së drejtës për tu grambu-lluar në mënyrë paqësore dhe për t'i parashtraar qeverisë nëpërmjet peticionit plo-tësimin e kërkesave.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  LIRIA Ë FESË, FJALËS DHE E SHTYPIT, E DREJTA E GRUMBULLIMIT DHE E PARASHTRIMIT TË KËRKESAVE. 
Shumë vende i kanë dhënë një feje të caktuar statusin e fesë zyrtare dhe e kanë përkrahur atë me fonde shtetërore. Ky amendament e ndalon Kongresin të krijojë apo të mbështesë në çfarëdo mënyre një fe të caktuar. Në bazë të shpjegimit që i është bërë këtij amendamenti, qeveria nuk mund të përkrahë apo t'i japë ndihma doktrinave fetare. Krahas kësaj, Kongresi nuk mund të nxjerrë ligje për kufizimin e ushtrimit të fesë, të së drejtës së fjalës dhe të shtypit, apo të ndalojë grumbullimin në mënyrë paqësore të njerëzve. Gjithashtu Kongresi nuk mund t'i ndalojë qytetarët që t'i drejtohen qeverisë për përkrahje në rast trajtimi të padrejtë. Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë, amendamenti XIV e përshtat amendamentin I si për shtetet, ashtu edhe për qeverinë federative.
Të gjitha të drejtat që mbron ky amendament, kanë kufizime. Kështu për shem-bu'll, sigurimi i lirisë së fesë nuk do të thotë që qeveria duhet të lejojë çfarëdolloj praktikash fetare, Rreth viteve 1800, disa mormonë mendonin se ishte detyrë fetare e burrit të kishte më shumë se një grua. Gjykata e Lartë urdhëroi që mormonët duhet t'i bindeshin ligjeve që e ndalonin një praktikë të tillë._

*Amendamenti II*
Duke qenë se për sigurinë e një shteti të lirë kërkohen Forca për Mbrojtjen Territo-riale të organizuara mirë, nuk mund të cënohet e drejta e qytetarëve për të mbajtur arme.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  E DREJTA PËR TË MBAJTUR ARMË 
Ky amendament ndalon vetëm qeverinë kombëtare të kufizojë të drejtën për të mbajtur armë. Amendamenti u aprovua me qëllim që Kongresi të mos mund të çarmatoste Forcat e Mbrojtjes Territoriale të një shteti të veçantë._


*Amendamenti III*
Asnjë ushtar nuk mund të strehohet në kohë paqeje në çfarëdo shtëpie pa pëlqimin e pronarit të saj, as edhe në kohë lufte, në qoftë se një gjë e tillë nuk është caktuar me ligj.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  STREHIMII USHTARËVE
Ky amendament lindi nga një ankesë e vjetër kundër anglezëve, të cilët i kishin detyruar qytetarët të strehonin ushtarë në shtëpitë e tyre._

*Amendamenti IV*
Të drejtat e qytetarëve për të gëzuar sigurinë e personit dhe të banesës, të doku-menteve dhe të pasurisë së tundshme kundër kontrollit dhe konfiskimit të padrejtë nuk mund të shkelen. Urdhri i kontrollit dhe i arrestimit mund të lëshohet vetëm kur është i arsyetuar mirë dhe i shoqëruar me deklaratën e betimit ose premtimit solemn, si dhe ku të jetë përcaktuar me hollësi vendi në të cilin do të kryhet kon-trolli, bashkë me emrat e personave që do të arrestohen apo të sendeve që do të konfiskohen.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  URDHRI I KONTROLLIT DHE I ARRESTIMIT 
Një masë e tillë nuk i ndalon autoritetet zyrtare të kryejnë kontrolle, konfiskime ose arrestime ndaj qytetarëve. Ajo vetëm kërkon që në shumicën e rasteve autoritetet të marrin një urdhër kontrolli apo arrestimi nga një gjyqtar, ku të motivohet një veprim i tillë. Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë, dëshmia e dhënë me thyerjen e amendamentit IV nuk mund të pranohet gjatë dëshmimit në një proçes gjyqësor._

*Amendamenti V*
Askush nuk mund të mbajë përgjegjësi për një krim të rëndë apo për një akt tjetër të dënueshëm pa deklaratën apo aktakuzën e një Jurie të Lartë, me përjashtim të atyre rasteve që lindin në radhët e Forcave Tokësore e Detare ose të Forcave të Mbrojtjes Territoriale gjatë shërbimit aktiv në kohë lufte ose gjendje gadishmërie. Askush nuk mund të gjykohet dy herë për të njëjtën shkelje të ligjit, as nuk mund të detyrohet të dëshmojë kundër vetvetes në një çështje penale, as të privohet nga je-ta, liria dhe pasuria pa u zhvilluar një proces i rregullt gjyqësor. Askujt nuk mund t'i merret për përdorim të përbashkët prona private pa shpërblimin përkatës.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  TË DREJTAT GJATË NDJEKJES PENALE 
Me krime të rënda nënkuptohen ato krime për të cilët jepet dënim me vdekje, ndërsa me akte të tjera të dënueshme nënkuptohen ato krime për të cilët jepet dënim me vdekje ose burgim. Nëpërmjet këtij amendamenti sigurohet që askush të mos dalë në gjyq për një krim federativ pa qenë paditur (akuzuar) nga një juri e lartë. Mejuri të lartë kuptohet një grup i zgjedhur specialistësh që vendos nëse dëshmitë kundër një personi janë të mjaftueshme që ai të dalë në gjyq. Një person nuk mund të gjykohet dy herë nga e njëjta qeveri për të njëjtin krim. Megjithatë ai mund të gjykohet për herë të dytë në qoftë se juria nuk është e një mendimi për vendimin që duhet të japë, në qoftëse gjyqi dështon për ndonjë arsye tjetër ose në qoftë se vetë i pandehuri kërkon të gjykohet përsëri. Sipas amendamentit sigurohet gjithashtu që një person të mos mund të detyrohet të dëshmojë kundër vetvetes.
Shprehja sipas së cilës askush nuk mund të privohet nga j'eta, liria dhe pasuria "pa u zhvilluar një proces i rregullt gjyqësor" përbën një nga ligjet më të rëndë-sishme të Kushtetutës. I njëjti formulim gjendet në amendamentin XIV, duke shër-byer si kufizim i të drejtave të shteteve. Në bazë të këtij formulimi qëndron ideja se jeta, liria dhe pasuria e individit nuk i nënshtrohen pushtetit të pafund të qeverisë. Një ide e tillë e ka zanafillën te Magna Carta, ku thuhet se mbreti nuk mund të burgosë ose të cënojë një person "pa gjykimin e ligjshëm të fisnikëve të tij ose pa zbatuar ligjin e vendit". Termi "procesi i rregullt gjyqësor" paraqet paqartësi. Gjykata e Lartë e ka zbatuar atë në çështje gjyqësore nga më të ndryshmet. Deri nga mesi i viteve 1900, gjykata e zbatoi atë për të shfuqizuar ligje që nuk i jepnin liri individit në administrimin e pasurisë së vet. Kështu për shembull, gjykata e bëri të pavlefshëm Kompromisin Mizuri, i cili e ndalonte skllavërinë në territorin e Shteteve të Bash-kuara. Sipas gjykatës, kompromisi i ndalonte padrejtësisht pronarët e skllevërve që të merrnin në Shtetet e Bashkuara skllevër që ishin pasuri e tyre. Në ditët tona, gjykatat e përdorin këtë proces për të shfuqizuar ligje që kufizojnë liritë e individit.
Amendamenti nuk e lejon qeverinë të shfrytëzojë pronën private të individit për përdorim të përbashkët, pa dhënë për të shpërblimin e duhur. E drejta e qeverisë për të shfrytëzuar prona private quhet e drejtë parësore. Qeveritë e shfrytëzojnë këtë të drejtë për të marrë sipërfaqe tokash të cilat përdoren për ndërtimin e rrugëve, shkollave dhe objekteve të tjera për përdorim të përbashkët._

*Amendamenti VI*
Në të gjitha ndjekjet penale, personi i akuzuar gëzon të drejtën që ndaj tij të zhvi-llohet një proces gjyqësor i shpejtë dhe i hapur, i kryesuar nga një juri e paanshme e atij shteti apo distrikti ku është kryer krimi dhe ku janë zhvilluar më parë hetime në rrugë ligjore. Personi i akuzuar gëzon gjithashtu të drejtën që të njoftohet për llojin dhe arsyen e padisë, të ballafaqohet me dëshmitarët që pohojnë kundër tij, të ketë detyritnisht dëshmitarët që dëshmojnë në mbrojtje të tij, si dhe ndihmën e një avo-kati mbrojtës.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  TË DREJTAT PËR NJË GJYKIM TË PAANSHËM
Ndaj një personi që akuzohet për një kryerjen e një krimi të caktuar duhet zhvilluar pa vonesë gjyq i hapur nën drejtimin e një jurie pa paragjykime. Kërkesa për zhvi-llimin e një procesi të shpejtë e të hapur gjyqësor u bë për shkak se disa gjyqe poli-tike në Angli ishin shtyrë për vite me radhë dhe vendimet nuk ishin bërë të njohura. Personat e akuzuar duhet të njoftohen për akuzat e ngritura kundër tyre dhe të lejohen të takojnë ballë për ballë dëshmitarët që pohojnë kundër tyre. Për ndryshe, personat e pafajshëm mund të dënohen në qoftë se gjykata pranon deponimet e dëshmitarëve të panjohur. Në bazë të këtij amendamenti sigurohet që të akuzuarit të ballafaqohen me ata që i kanë paditur dhe t'i pyesin ata hollësisht për gjithçka. Kështu ata mund jenë në gjendje t'i provojnë si të paqena ose të gabuara dëshmitë e paditësve. Së fundi, në qoftë se dëshiron, i akuzuari mund të ketë edhe avokat mbrojtës. Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë, në qoftë se një i akuzuar nuk është në gjendje të financojë një avokat, atëherë atij i caktohet një i tillë si përfaqësues në gjyq._

*Amendamenti VII*
Për çështjet civile ku shuma e kontestuar i kalon 20 dollarë, ekziston e drejta për t'u gjykuar nga një juri. Asnjë akt i gjykuar njëherë nga një juri nuk mund të merret përsëri në shqyrtim nga ndonjë gjykatë e Shteteve të Bashkuara, por vetëm sipas rregullave të drejtësisë civile.

_KARTA ETË DREJTAVE  TË DREJTAT NË ÇËSHTJET CIVILE 
Për hartuesit e Kushtetutës e drejta për t'u gjykuar nga një juri paraqiste rëndësi shumë të madhe. Në amendamentin VI bëhet fjalë për gjykimin që bën juria në rastet e ndjekjeve penale, ndërsa në amendamentin VII bëhet fjalë për gjykimet në çështjet e rëndomta ku shuma e kontestuar i kalon 20 dollarë. Amendamenti i fundit vlen vetëm për gjykatat federative. Megjithatë në shumicën e kushtetutave të shte-teve të veçanta flitet gjithashtu edhe për gjykimin e çështjeve civile nga një juri._

*Amendamenti VIII*
Nuk mund të kërkohet dorëzani e tepërt. Nuk mund të vihen gjoba të tepruara, as nuk mund të jepen gjithashtu dënime mizore e të pazakonta.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  DORËZANITË, GJOBAT DHE DËNIMET 
Dorëzanitë, gjobat dhe dënimet e vëna duhet të jenë të drejta dhe të njerëzishme. Në rastin e çështjes penale Furmani kundër Xhorxhas, në vitin 1972 Gjykata e Lartë e quajti dënimin me vdekje të dhënë për atë rast si shkelje të këtij amendamenti. Sipas Gjykatës së Lartë dënimi i dhënë ishte mizor dhe i pazakontë. Pas këtij vendimi, shumë shtete nxorrën ligje të reja për dënimin me vdekje duke iu përgji-gjur kështu vërejtjeve të Gjykatës së Lartë. Duke synuar shmangien e dënimeve arbitrare në të tilla raste, Gjykata e Lartë ka vënë disa kushte që duhen plotësuar për dhënien e dënimit me vdekje._

*Amendamenti IX*
Renditja në Kushtetutë e një sërë të drejtash nuk bëhet për të mohuar apo nënvlef-tësuar të drejtat e tjera që ruan populli.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  TË DREJTAT QË RUAN POPULLI 
Kishte njerëz që druanin se mosrenditja e disa të drejtave në Kartën e të Drejtave nënkuptonte nënvleftësimin e të drejtave të tjera që nuk ishin përfshirë në të. Kjo ishte arsyeja e miratimit të një amendamenti të tillë._

*Amendamenti X*
Të drejtat që Kushtetuta nuk ua njeh Shteteve të Bashkuara ose që nuk ua ndalon shteteve të veçanta, i përkasin shteteve dhe popullit.

_KARTA E TË DREJTAVE  TË DREJTAT QË RUAJNË SHTETET DHE POPULLI 
Ky amendament u miratua për të siguruar shtetasit se qeveria kombëtare nuk do të përpinte shtetet e veçanta. Ai përforcon faktin se shtetet e veçanta dhe populli gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat që nuk i njihen qeverisë kombëtare. Kështu për shembull, shtetet kanë kompetenca për probleme të tilla si martesa dhe shkurorëzimi. Megji-thatë në Kushtetutë thuhet se qeveria federative mund të nxjerrë çfarëdolloj ligjesh që janë "të domosdoshme dhe të duhura" për ushtrimin e kompetencave të saj të veçanta Ky ligj e bën të vështirë përcaktimin e saktë të të drejtave të shteteve._

*[VIJON]*

----------


## Ela_18

Ler shqiptaret te mesojne kushtetuten e vendit te tyre ne fillim pastaj ate te Amerikes. Gjysma e shqiptarve nuk e dine nese, ne si Shqiptare kemi kushtetute.
 Me respekt 
  Ela

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Amendamend XI*
Pushteti juridik i Shteteve të Bashkuara nukduhet të shpjegohet në mënyrë të atillë që të shtrihet në çfarëdolloj padie në fushën e drejtësisë dhe të ligjshmërisë, që ësh-të ngritur apo ndjekur penalisht kundër një shteti të Shteteve të Bashkuara nga shtetasit e një shteti tjetër ose nga shtetasit apo subjektet e një shteti të huaj.

_PADITË KUNDËR SHTETEVE 
Ky amendament u propozua më 4 mars 1794 dhe u ratifikua më 7 shkurt 1795.
Ky amendament bën të mundur që një shtetas i një shteti të caktuar të ngrejë padi kundër një shteti tjetër. Amendamenti lindi nga çështja gjyqësore e vitit 1793, Çizëmi kundër Xhorxhas, sipas të cilës një qytetar i Karolinës Jugore paditi shtetin Xhorxha lidhur me një akt trashëgimie. Xhorxha u shpreh kundër një veprimi të tillë, duke theksuar se nuk mund të paditej në një gjykatë federative, por Gjykata e Lartë urdhëroi se ndaj një shteti mund të ngrihej padi. Më pas Xhorxha u bë flamurtare për përfshirjen e këtij amendamenti në Kushtetutë. Megjithatë një individ mund të ngrejë akoma padi kundër autoriteteve shtetërore në një gjykatë federative për heqje të të drejtave kushtetuese._

*Amendamcnti XII*
Zgjedhësit mblidhen në shtetet e tyre përkatëse dhe votojnë me fletë votimi për zgjedhjen e presidentit dhe të zëvendëspresidentit, prej të cilëve, të paktën njëri, nuk duhet të banojë në të njëjtin shtet me ata. Ata shënojnë në fletët e votimit emrin e personit që ata dëshirojnë të zgjedhin president dhe në një fletë tjetër voti-mi emrin e personit që ata dëshirojnë të zgjedhin zëvendëspresident dhe hartojnë pastaj lista të veçanta me emrat e të gjithë personave të cilëve u është dhënë vota për president dhe të atyre që u është dhënë vota për zëvendëspresident, me numrin e votave të gjithsecilit. Këto lista nënshkruhen dhe vërtetohen prej tyre dhe dërgo-hen të vulosura në selinë e qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara, ku i merr në dorë pre-sidenti i Senatit. Presidenti i Senatit i hap listat në praninë e Senatit dhe të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve. Pastaj bëhet numërimi i votave. Personi me numrin më të madh të votave të dhëna për president, bëhet president në qoftë se ky numër përbën shu-micën e numrit të përgjithshëm të deputetëve të emëruar. Por në qoftë se askush nuk ka fituar një shumicë të tillë votash, në listën e kandidatëve për president zgji-dhen deri tre të tillë me numrin më të madh të votave, prej të cilëve Dhoma e Përfa-qësuesve zgjedh menjëherë me fletë votimi presidentin. Por në zgjedhjen e presi-dentit, numërimi i votave bëhet në bazë shtetesh. Kështu përfaqësuesit e çdo shteti kanë nga një votë. Kuorami për këtë qëllim përbëhet prej një ose më shumë anëta-rësh nga dy të tretat e shteteve, ku përtë bërë zgjedhjen është e nevojshme shumica e të gjitha shteteve. Në qoftë se Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve nuk e bën zgjedhjen e pre-sidentit, [përpara dates 4 mars të vitit pasardhës,] sa herë që një e drejtë e tillë i nji-het asaj, detyrën e presidentit e ushtron zëvendëspresidenti, si në rastet e vdekjes ose të paaftësisë së presidentit, të përcaktuara në Kushtetutë.
Ai që ka numrin më të madh të votave për postin e zëvendëspresidentit, bëhet zëvendëspresident, në qoftë se ky numër përbën shumicën e numrit të përgjth-shëm të deputetëve të emëruar. Por në qoftë se askush nuk fiton një shumicë të tillë votash, Senati e zgjedh zëvendëspresidentin nga dy kandidatët që kanë numrin më të madh të votave në listë. Kuorami për këtë qëllim përbëhet nga dy të tretat e numrit të përgjithshëm të senatorëve, ku për të bërë zgjedhjen është e nevojshme shumica e numrit të përgjithshëm të tyre. Ai person që sipas Kushtetutës nuk mund të zgjidhet në postin e presidentit, nuk mund të zgjidhet gjithashtu as edhe në postin e zëvendëspresidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

_ZGJEDHJA E PRESIDENTIT DHE E ZËVENDËSPRESIDENTIT
Ky amendament u propozua më 9 dhjetor 1803 dhe u ratifikua më 27 korrik 1804.
Në bazë të këtij amendamenti, anëtarët e Trupit Elektoral, që quhen zgjedhës (deputetë), votojnë për një person në postin e presidentit dhe për një person tjetër në postin e zëvendëspresidentit. Hartimi i këtij amendamenti mori shkas nga zgjedhjet e viti 1800. Në atë kohë, çdo zgjedhës votonte për dy kandidatë, pa thënë se cilin zgjidhte president. Ai që fitonte numrin më të madh të votave zgjidhej presi-dent, ndërsa tjetri zëvendëspresident. Kandidati për president Tomas Xhefërson dhe kandidati për zëvendëspresident Erën Bër, morën të njëjtin numër yotash. Për këtë arsye, çështja i kaloi Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve, e cila zgjodhi president Tomas Xhefërsonin. Por kjo zgjati aq shumë sa njerëzit patën frikë se mos zgjedhja e presi-dentit nuk do të mund të bëhej përpara Ditës së Betimit. Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve ka zgjedhur në vitin 1825 edhe një president tjetër, Xhon Kuinsi Edëmsin._

*Amendamenti XIII.
 Paragrafi 1*
As skllavëria, as shërbimi i detyruar, me përjashtim të rasteve kur kjo shërben si for-më dënimi për një krim, autori i të cilit gjykohet si fajtor në një proces të rregullt gjyqësor, nuk ekzistojnë brenda territorit të Shteteve të Bashkuara apo në çfarëdo zone që ndodhet nën juridiksionin e tyre.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.

_ZHDUKJA E SKLLAVËRISË
Ky amendament u propozua më 31 janar 1865 dhe u ratifikua më 6 dhjetor 1865. "Shpallja e Çlirimit" e bërë nga presidenti Abraharn Linkoln në vitin 1863 kishte realizuar lirinë e skllevërve në shtetet e Konfederatës që akoma vazhdonin të ngrinin krye. Ky amendament i dha fund skllavërisë në Shtetet e Bashkuara._


*Amendamenti XIV. 
Paragrafi 1*
Të gjithë personat që kanë lindur ose që kanë marrë shtetësinë në Shtetet e Bash-kuara dhe që i nënshtrohen juridiksionit të tyre, janë shtetas të Shteteve të Bash-kuara dhe të shtetit në të cilin banojnë. Asnjë shtet nuk mund të nxjerrë apo zbato-jë asnjë lloj ligji që cënon të drejtat dhe liritë e shtetasve të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Asnjëri prej shteteve nuk mund të privojë asnjë person nga jeta, liria ose pasuria pa zhvillimin e një procesi të rregullt gjyqësor apo t'i mohojë personave nën juridik-sionin e vet të drejtën për t'u mbrojtur njëlloj nga ligjet.

_TË DREJAT CIVILE
Ky amendament u propozua më 13 qershor 1866 dhe u ratifikua më 9 korrik 1868.
Qëllimi kryesor i këtij amendamenti ishte që ish-skllevërit të njiheshin shtetas si të Shteteve të Bashkuara, ashtu edhe të shtetit në të cilin jetonin. Ky amendament nuk i lejon gjilhashtu shtetet të mohojnë të drejtat civile të asnjë personi. Kushtet e vëna nga ky amendament sqarojnë mënyrën se si fitohet shtetësia. Shtetësia e një shteti të veçantë merret kur personi ka shtetësinë kombëtare. Duke jetuar në një shtet, çdo shtetas amerikan bëhet gjithashtu automatikisht shtetas i atij shteti. Të gjithë personat që kanë marrë shtetësinë amerikane sipas ligjeve, njiheri si shtetas ameri-kanë. Po ashtu cilido që ka lindur në Shtetet e Bashkuara njihet si shtetas amerikan pavarësisht nga shtetësia e prindërve të tij, me përjashtim të atyre rasteve kur prin-dërit janë përfaqësues diplomatikë të një vendi tjetër, ose armiq gj'atë pushtimit në kohë lufte. Te tilla raste përbëjnë përjashtime, pasi prindërit nuk janë "nën juridik-sionin" e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ky amendament nuk i njeh shtetësinë indianëve të rezervateve, por Kongresi nxorri një ligj që e mundësoi një gjë të tillë.
Shprehja "proces i rregullt gjyqësor" i ndalon shtetet të shkelin të drejtat e njohura nga Karta e të Drejtave. Kjo shprehje është shpjeguar gjithashtu duke nënkuptuar edhe mbrojtjen e të drejtave të tjera. Shprehja sipas së cilës një shtet nuk mund t'i mohojë asnjë shtetasi "të drejtën për t'u mbrojtur njëlloj nga ligjet" ka shërbyer si bazë për shumë urdhëresa të nxjerra nga Gjykata e Lartë lidhur me të drejtat civile. Kështu për shembull, Gjykata e konsideron të jashtëligjshëm segregacionin në shkollat shtetërore. Sipas gjyqtarëve, "mbrojtja njëlloj" do të thotë se shteli duhet të sigurojë që fëmijët të kenë mundësi të njëllojta për shkollim, pavarësisht nga raca._

*Paragrafi 2*
Vendet e përfaqësuesve ndahen midis shteteve të veçanta në përpjestim me numrin e banorëve të tyre, duke numëruar të gjithë banorët e çdo shteti, [me përjashtim të indianëve që nuk janë taksuar.] Por kur e drejta e votës për zgjedhjen e deputetëve që bëjnë zgjedhjen e presidentit dhe të zëvendëspresidentit të Shtete-ve të Bashkuara, e përfaqësuesve të Kongresit, e zyrtarëve ekzekutivë dhe juridikë të një shteti të veçantë, apo e anëtarëve të legjislaturës së tij i mohohet cilitdo prej banorëve meshkuj të këtij shteti, që janë mbi 21 vjeç dhe njëkohësisht shtetas të Shteteve të Bashkuara, apo i cënohet në ndonjë mënyrë, me përjashtim të rasteve kur merr pjesë në ndonjë rebelim ose krim tjetër, numri i përfaqësuesve do të zvo-gëlohet në raportin që numri i këtyre shtetasve meshkuj ka me numrin e përgjith-shëm të shtetasve meshkuj në moshën 21 vjeçare në atë shtet.


_Ky paragraf parashikon ndëshkim për ato shtete që nuk i japin të drejtën e votimit në zgjedhjet federative të gjithë shtetasve meshkuj të rritur. Shteteve që kufizojnë të drejtën e votimit, u zvogëlohet numri i përfaqësuesve në Kongres. Një ndëshkim i tillë nuk është përdorur kurrë. Ky paragraf u shfuqizua nga amendamentet XIX dhe XXVI._

*Paragrafi 3*
Askush nuk mund të jetë senator apo përfaqësues në Kongres, apo deputet për zgjedhjen e presidentit dhe zëvendëspresidentit, ose të mbajë një post civil apo ushtarak në shërbim të Shteteve të Bashkuara apo të ndonjë shteti të veçantë që, duke qenë betuar më parë si anëtar i Kongresit, ose si zyrtar i Shteteve të Bashkua-ra, ose si anëtar i ndonjë legjislature shtetërore, ose si zyrtar ekzekutiv apo juridik i cilido shteti për mbrojtjen e Kushtetutës së Shteteve të Bashkuara, të ketë marrë pjesë në kryengritje apo rebelime kundër asaj, apo të ketë ndihmuar dhe përkrahur armiqtë e saj. Megjithatë Kongresi mund të mos e marrë parasysh një kufizim të ti-llë me miratimin e dy të tretave të të dyja dhomave të Kongresit.

_Ky paragraf paraqet vetëm interes historik. Qëllimi i tij ishte të mos lejonte zyrtarët federativë që kishin hyrë në Konfederatë, të zinin të njëjtat poste përsëri. Për të mos e marrë parasysh një kufizim të tillë, Kongresi mund ta hidhte çështjen në votë._

*Paragrafi 4*
Borxhi shtetëror i Shteteve të Bashkuara, i marrë ligjërisht, në të cilin përfshihen borxhet e shkaktuara nga pagesa e pensioneve dhe shpërblimet e dhëna për pjesë-marrje në shtypjen e kryengritjeve dhe rebelimeve, mbetet në fuqi. Megjithatë as Shtetet e Bashkuara, as edhe shtetet e veçanta nuk marrin përsipër apo paguajnë borxhe apo detyrime që janë shkaktuar nga përkrahja e ndonjë kryengritjeje apo re-belimi kundër Shteteve të Bashkuara, as edhe nuk pranojnë kurrfarë pretendimesh për humbjen apo lirirnin e ndonjë skllavi. Borxhe, detyrime e pretendime të tilla konsiderohen të paligjshme dhe të pavlefshme.

_Nëpërmjet këtij paragrafi sigurohej se borxhi i Unionit për shpenzimet e Luftës Civile do të paguhej, por njëkohësiht zhvlerësoheshin lë gjitha borxhet e marra nga Konfederata për shpenzimet e kësaj Lufte. Sipas këtij paragrafi, ish-pronarët e sklle-vërve nuk do të paguheshin për skllevërit e liruar._

*Paragrafi 5*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.

*Amendamenti XV. 
Paragrafi 1*
E drejta e votës për shtetasit e Shteteve të Bashkuara nuk mund të mohohet apo cë-nohet nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo nga shtetet e veçanta për shkak të racës, ngjyrës apo gjendjes së mëparshme të shërbimit të detyraar.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislaciohit përkatës.

_E DREJTA E VOTËS PËR ZEZAKËT
Ky amendament u propozua më 26 shkurt 1869 dhe u ratifikua më 3 shkurt 1870. Në bazë të amendamentit XIV, zezakët që kishin qenë skllevër u bënë shtetas të rregullt. Amendamenti XV nuk saktëson nëse të gjithë zezakët duhet të lejohen të votojnë. Shtetet janë të lirë të caktojnë kushte për zgjedhësit. Por në bazë të amen-damentit, zgjedhësve nuk mund t'u mohohet e drejta e votës për shkak të racës. Disa shtete janë përpjekur ta realizojnë një gjë të tillë tërthorazi. Por masat e marra për këtë qëllim janë shfuqizuar nga vendimet e Gjykatës së Lartë, ligjet federative dhe shtetërore dhe nga amendamenti XXIV._

*Amendamenti XVI*
Kongresi ka të drejtë të vejë dhe mbledhë taksa mbi të ardhurat, prej çfarëdo buri-mi qofshin, pa i përpjestuar ato midis shteteve të veçanta dhe pa marrë parasysh re-gjistrimin apo numërimin e popullsisë.

_TAKSAT PËR TË ARDHURAT
Ky amendament u propozua më 12 korrik1909 dhe u ratifikua më Sshkurt 1913. Në vitin 1894, Kongresi nxorri një ligj për taksën mbi të ardhurat, por Gjykata e Lartë e shpalli atë si jokushtetues. Ky amendament i dha të drejtë Kongresit të vejë një taksë të tillë._

*Amendamenti XVII*
Senati i Shteteve të Bashkuara përbëhet nga dy senatorë për çdo shtet, të cilët zgji-dhen nga populli i po atij shteti për një periudhë gjashtë vjeçare. Secili senator ka të drejtën e një vote të vetme. Zgjedhësit në secilin shtet duhet të përmbushin kushtet që nevojiten për të qenë zgjedhës i degës më të madhe të legjislaturave shtetërore.
Në qoftë se në përfaqësinë e një shteti në Senat ka vende të lira, qeveria e atij shteti shpall zgjedhje për plotësimin e këtyre vendeve. Legjislatura e secilit shtet mund ta autorizojë qeverinë përkatëse të bëjë emërime të përkohshme, derisa ven-det e lira të plotësohen nga zgjedhjet popullore në përputhje me udhëzimet e legji-slaturës.
Ky amendament nuk duhet të interpretohet në mënyrë të atillë që të ndikojë në zgjedhjen apo në mandatin e zgjedhjes së një senatori që është zgjedhur përpara se amendamenti të hynte në fuqi si pjesë e Kushtetutës.

_ZGJEDHJA E DREJTPËRDREJTË E SENATORËVE
Ky amendament u propozua më 13 maj 1912 dhe u ratifikua më 8 prill 1913.
Ky amendament i heq legjislaturës shtetërore të drejtën e zgjedhjes së senato-rëve të një shteti dhe ia jep atë popullit të po atij shteti._

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Amendamenti XVIII. 
Paragrafi 1*
[Ndalohet prodhimi, shitja dhe transportimi i pijeve alkolike për qëllime konsumi në Shtetet e Bashkuara, importimi i tyre brenda dhe eksportimi i tyre jashtë Shtete-ve të Bashkuara, si dhe në të gjitha territoret që ndodhen nën juridiksionin e tyre, një vit pas ratifikimit të këtij neni.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi dhe shtetet e veçanta autorizohen në mënyrë të njëllojtë për zbatimin e këtij neni nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.


*Paragrafi 3*
Ky nen është i pavlefshëm në qoftë se nuk ratifikohet si amendament i Kushtetutës nga legjislaturat e shteteve të veçanta brenda shtatë vjetësh nga dita që Kongresi ua dorëzon atë shteteve, ashtu siç është parashikuar në Kushtetutë.]

_NDALIMII PIJEVE ALKOLIKE
Ky amendament u propozua më 18 dhjetor 1917 dhe u ratifikua më 16 janar 1919.

Ky është amendamenti i ndalimit të pijeve alkolike, sipas të cilit njerëzit nuk lejo-heshin të prodhonin, shisnin dhe transportonin të tilla pije. Ky amendament u shfu-qizua nga amendamenti XXI në vitin 1933._

*Amendamenti XIX. 
Paragrafi 1*
E drejta e votës për shtetasit e Shteteve të Bashkuara nuk mund të mohohet apo cë-nohet nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo nga shtetet e veçanta për shkak të seksit.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.

_E DREJTA E VOTËS PËR GRATË
Ky amendament u propozua më 4 qershor 1919 dhe u ratifikua më 18 gusht 1920.

Derisa u miratua ky amendament, në Kongres ishin paraqitur për shqyrtim më shumë se 40 vjet me radhë një sërë amendmentesh që u njihnin grave të drejtën e votës._

*Amendamenti XX. 
Paragrafi 1*
Mandatet e presidentit dhe të zëvendëspresidentit mbarojnë më 20 janar në mesdi-të, ndërsa mandatet e senatorëve dhe përfaqësuesve më 3 janar në mesditë të atyre viteve, në të cilët do të kishin përfunduar mandatet, po të mos ishte ratifikuar ky amendament. Pastaj fillojnë mandatet e pasardhësve të tyre.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi mblidhet të paktën një herë në vit dhe mbledhja e tij fillon më 3 janar, në mesditë, në qoftë se nuk është caktuar me ligj një ditë tjetër.
*Paragrafi 3*
Në qoftë se në ditën e caktuar për fillimin e mandatit të presidentit, presidenti i zgjedhur vdes, president bëhet zëvendëspresidenti. Në qoftë se presidenti nuk do të jetë zgjedhur deri në ditën e fillimit të mandatit të tij, apo në qoftë se presidenti i zgjedhur nuk ka mundlir t'i përmbushë kushtet që kërkon posti, funksionin e pre-sidentit e kryen zëvendëspresidenti i zgjedhur, derisa presidenti t'i përmbushë kushtet e caktuara. Për ato raste kur as presidenti i zgjedhur, as zëvendëspresidenti i zgjedhur nuk i përmbushin kushtet që kërkon posti, Kongresi mund të shpallë li-gjërisht se kush do ta kryejë funksionin e presidentit ose mënyrën sipas së cilës do të zgjidhet personi që do ta kryejë këtë funksion, i cili do ta ushtrojë atë derisa presi-denti apo zëvendëspresidenti t'i kenë përmbushur kushtet e caktuara.
*Paragrafi 4*
Kongresi mund të nxjerrë me ligj rregulla për mënyrën e veprimit për rastet e vde-kjes së ndonjërit prej personave nga të cilët Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve mund të zgje-dhë presidentin, kur një e drejtë e tillë i njihet asaj, si dhe për rastet e vdekjes së ndo-njërit prej personave nga të cilët Senati mund të zgjedhë zëvendëspresidentin, kur një e drejtë e tillë i njihet atij.
*Paragrafi 5*
Paragrafet 1 dhe 2 hyjnë në fuqi në 15 tetorin e parë pas ratifikimit të këtij amen-damenti.
*Paragrafi 6*
Ky nen është i pavlefshëm në qoftë se nuk ratifikohet si amendament i Kushtetutës' nga legjislaturat e tre të katërtave të shteteve të veçanta brenda shtatë vjetësh nga di-ta e dorëzimit të tij për shqyrtim.

_MANDATET E PRESIDENTIT DHE TË ANËTARËVE TË KONGRESIT.
Ky amendament u propozua më 2 mars 1932 dhe u ratifikua më 23 janar 1933.

Ky amendament që quhet amendamenti për të sakatuarit e afron datën e marrjes së detyrës së re nga presidenti dhe kongresistël e porsazgjedhur, me kohën e zgjedhjeve. Fjala /' sakatuar përdoret për një zyrtar që vazhdon ta ushtrojë detyrën, edhe pse nuk është rizgjedhur. Përpara se të hynte në fuqi amendamenti, kongre-sistët mund të vazhdonin ta ushtronin detyrën për katër muaj._


*Amendamenti XXI. 
Paragrafi 1*
Ky amendament bën shfiiqizimin e amendamentit XVIII të Kushtetutës së Shtete-ve të Bashkuara.
*Paragrafi 2*
Ndalohet transportimi apo importimi në ndonjë shtet, territor apo zotërim të Shteteve të Bashkuara me qëllime shpërndarjeje apo përdorimi i pijeve alkolike kundër ligjeve të atij shteti.
*Paragrafi 3*
Ky nen është i pavlefshëm në qoftë se nuk ratifikohet si amendament i Kushtetutës nga kongreset e shteteve të veçanta brenda shtatë vjetëve nga dita që Kongresi ua dorëzon atë shteteve, ashtu siç është parashikuar në Kushtetutë.

_SHFUQIZIMII AMENDAMANTIT PËR NDALIMIN E PIJEVE ALKOLIKE
Ky amendarnent u propozua më 20 shkurt 1933 dhe u ratifikua më 5 dhjetor 1933.

Ky amendament bën ttijesht shfuqizimin e amendamentit XVIII. Paragrafi 2 është hartuar në ndihmë të shteteve që ndalojnë prodhimin dhe shpërndarjen e pijeve alkolike, me qëllim që ato të mund të zbatojnë ligjet e veta për ndalimin e këtyre pijeve._


*Amendamenti XXII. 
Paragrafi 1*
Askush nuk mund të zgjidhet në postin e presidentit më shumë se dy herë. Gji-thashtu askush që ka ushtruar detyrën e presidentit apo që ka kryer funksionin e presidentit për më shumë se dy vjet nga mandati i presidenth të një personi tjetër nuk mund të zgjidhet në postin e presidentit më shumë se një herë. Megjithatë ky amendament nuk vlen për asnjërin që ushtronte detyrën e presidentit, kur amen-damenti u propozua nga Kongresi, as nuk pengon asnjërin që mund të jetë duke ushtruar detyrën e presidentit apo duke kryer funksionin e *Paragrafi 2*
Ky amendament nuk është i vlefshëm në qoftë se nuk ratifikohet si amendament i Kushtetutës nga legjislaturat e tre të katërtave të shteteve të veçanta brenda shtatë vjetëve nga dita që Kongresi ua dorëzon atë për shqyrtim shteteve.
_
USHTRIMII FUNKSIONIT TË PRESIDENTIT DERI NË DY MANDATE
Ky amendament u propozua më 24 mars 1947 dhe u ratifikua më 27 shkurt 1951.

Në bazë të këtij amendamenti, askush nuk mund të zgjidhet president më shumë se dy herë. Askush që ka kryer funksionin e presidentit për më shumë se dy vjet nga mandati i presidentit të një personi tjetër nuk mund të zgjidhet më shumë se një herë. Një president nuk mund ta ushtrojë një detyrë të tillë për më shumë se 10 vjet. Përkrahës të këtij amendamenti u bënë ata që mendonin se presidenti Frenklin D. Ruzvelt nuk duhet ta ushtronte postin për katër mandate. Asnjë presi-dent tjetër nuk e kishte vënë kandidaturën për më shumë se dy mandate me radhë._

*Amendamenti XXIII. 
Paragrafi 1*
Distrikti ku ndodhet selia e qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara emëron sipas mëny-rës që përcakton Kongresi:
Një numër deputetësh për zgjedhjen e presidentit dhe zëvendëspresidentit, të barabartë me numrin e përgjithshëm të senatorëve dhe përfaqësuesve në Kongres që do t'i ishte caktuar këtij distrikti, në qoftë se ai do të kishte qenë shtet i veçantë, megjithatë kurrsesi më shumë se shteti me numrin më të vogël të banorëve. Ata i shtohen numrit të deputetëve të zgjedhur nga shtetet e veçanta, por përsa i përket zgjedhjes së presidentit dhe zëvendëspresidentit, ata konsiderohen si deputetë të emëraar nga një shtet i veçantë. Ata i bëjnë takimet e tyre në distrikt dhe kryejnë de-tyrat e parashikuara në amendamentin XII.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.

_E DREJTA E VOTËS NË DISTRIKTIN KOLUMBIA
Ky amendament u propozua më 16 qershor 1960 dhe u ratifikua më 29 mars 1961.

Ky amendament i lejon qytetarët e distriktit Kolumbia të marrin pj'esë në zgjedhjet presidenciale. Megjithatë ata nuk mund të votojnë për anëtarët e Kongresit._

*Amendamenti XXIV. 
Paragrafi 1*
E drejta e shtetasve të Shteteve të Bashkuara për të votuar në zgjedhjet e para ose në zgjedhjet e tjera për president dhe zëvendëspresident, për deputetët që bëjnë zgjedhjen e presidentit apo të zëvendespresidentit, ose për senatorët apo përfaqë-suesit e Kongresit, nuk mund të mohohet apo cënohet nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo nga ndonjë shtet i veçantë për shkak të mospagimit të taksës për frymë apo të ndonjë takse tjetër.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës.presidentit gjatë kohës që ky amendamentit të hyjë në fuqi, që të vazhdojë ta ushtrojë detyrën e presiden-tit apo të kryejë funksionin e presidentit deri në përfiindim të mandatit.

_TAKSAT PËR FRYMË
Ky amendament u propozua më 27 gusht 1962 dhe u ratifikua më 23 janar 1964.

Në bazë të këtij amendamenti, zgjedhësit nuk mund të detyrohen të paguajnë taksën e votimit përpara se të marrin pjesë në zgjedhjet kombëtare. Taksa e votimit është taksë që mblidhet njëlloj për të gjithë. Dikur disa shtete i kanë përdorur këto taksa për të mos lejuar të varfrit dhe zezakët të merrnin pjesë në votime. Gjykata e Lartë e ka interpretuar paragrafin e amendamentit XIV që bën fjalë për mbrojtje të njëllojtë, duke theksuar se sipas tij, ndalohet vënia e taksës për frymë gjatë zgjedhjeve shtetërore._


*Amendamenti XXV. 
Paragrafi 1*
Në qoftë se presidenti pushohet nga detyra, vdes apo jep dorëheqje, president bëhet zëvendëspresidenti.
*Paragrafi 2*
Në rast se posti i zëvendëspresidentit mbetet i lirë, presidenti emëron një zëvendës-president i cili mund të fillojë nga detyra vetëm me miratimin e shumicës së të dy-ja dhomave të Kongresit.
*Paragrafi 3*
Në rast se presidenti i paraqet presidentit pro tempore të Senatit dhe kryetarit të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve një deklaratë të shkruar ku shprehet paaftësia e tij për të ushtruar kompetencat dhe detyrat e postit të tij, dhe deri në paraqitjen e një doku-menti të shkruar me përmbajtje të kundërt nga e para, këto kompetenca dhe detyra i ushtron zëvendëspresidenti, i cili kryen funksionin e presidentit.
*Paragrafi 4*
Në rast se zëvendëspresidenti dhe shumica e zyrtarëve të lartë ekzekutivë ose e një trapi tjetër që Kongresi mund të emërojë ligjërisht, i paraqesin presidentit pro tem-pore të Senatit dhe kryetarit të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve një deklaratë të shkruar, ku të theksohet se presidenti nuk është në gjendje të ushtrojë kompetencat dhe de-tyrat e postit të tij, zëvendëspresidenti fillon menjëherë së ushtraari kompetencat dhe detyrat në funksionin e presidentit.
Në qoftë se më pas, presidenti i paraqet presidentit pro tempore të Senatit dhe kryetarit të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve një deklaratë të shkruar sipas së cilës ai nuk e ndjen veten të paaftë, ai merr përsëri kompetencat dhe detyrat e postit, në qoftë se zëvendëspresidenti dhe shumica e zyrtarëve të lartë ekzekutivë ose e një trapi tjetër që mund të emërojë ligjërisht Kongresi, nuk i paraqesin brenda katër ditëve presidentit pro tempore të Senatit dhe kryetarit të Dhomës së Përfaqësuesve dekla-ratën e tyre të shkruar sipas së cilës presidenti nuk është në gjendje të ushtrojë kom-petencat dhe detyrat e postit të tij. Për një rast të tillë vendos Kongresi, i cili, në qof-të se nuk është duke zhvilluar punimet e tij të rregullta, mblidhet për këtë qëllim jashtë sesioni brenda 48 orëve. Në qoftë se brenda 21 ditëve pas dorëzimit të doku-mentit të fundit të shkruar, ose në qoftë se Kongresi nuk është duke zhvilluar puni-met e tij të rregullta, 21 ditë pas ditës në të cilën duhet të mblidhej, Kongresi vendos me dy të tretat e votave të të dyja dhomave se presidenti nuk është në gjendje tëushtrojë kompetencat dhe detyrat e postit të tij, ato vazhdon t'i ushtrojë zëvendës-presidenti në fiinksionin e presidentit. Përndryshe, presidenti merr përsëri kom-petencat dhe detyrat e postit të tij.

_
PAAFTËSIA DHE ZËVENDËSIMI I PRESIDENTIT
Ky amendament u propozua më 6 korrik 1965 dhe u ratifikua më 10 shkurt 1967,

Në këtë paragraf bëhet fjalë për plotësimin e vendit të lirë të zëvendëspresidentit Në vitin 1973, Xherëlld R. Ford ishte zëvendëspresidenti i parë që u zgjodh në bazë të këtij amendamenti. Emërimin e tij e bëri presidenti Riçard M. Nikson pas dorëheqjes së zëvendëspresidentit Spairou T. Egniu. Në vitin 1974, Nlksoni dha dorëheqjen dhe president u bë Fordi. Më pas zëvendëspresident u bë Nelson A. Rokfeler sipas të njëjtit amendament, Për herë të parë, Shtetet e Bashkuara kishin në krye një president dhe zëvendëspresident që i ushtronin detyrat e tyre pa qenë zgjedhur. Përpara hyrjes në fuqi të këtij amendamenti, vendi i lirë i zëvendëspresi-dentit mbetej pa u plotësuar deri në zgjedhjet presidenciale të radhës.

Në bazë të këtij paragrafi, për paaftësi të presidentit, në postin e tij ngjitet zëvendëspresidenti._

*Amendamenti XXVI. 
Paragrafi 1*
E drejta e votës për shtetasit e Shteteve të Bashkuara në moshën 18 vjeç e sipër nuk mund të mohohet apo cënohet nga Shtetet e Bashkuara apo nga ndonjë shtet i ve-çantë për shkak të moshës.
*Paragrafi 2*
Kongresi autorizohet ta zbatojë këtë nen nëpërmjet legjislacionit përkatës

_E DREJTA E VOTËS PËR18 VJEÇARËT
Ky amendament u propozua më 23 mars 1971 dhe u ratifikua më 1 korrik 1971.

Ky amendament i njeh të drejtën e votës shtetasve në moshën 18 vjeç e sipër_

----------


## napsteri

dua te di per lirit dhe te drejtat ne kushtetuutat bashkkohore

----------

